# Is it the end? The biggest decision I will ever make has to be made!!



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

It sounds like Pyometra which is an infection of the uterus...because she is bleeding or discharging it is open...which has a much better success rate...than if it were closed...If she were my dog I would even think...she would be in having surgery now...the longer you wait...the more complicated the surgery will be.. my 4 yr old had pyometra and was spayed last year...she is living a wonderful life


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, this sounds terrible. What kind of surgery, for what? 

I remember once when Daisy was very sick, the vet told me to get her through the night any way I could. And so I did, moment by moment ... it was the longest night ever. But we did make it through the night, and the morning came and she got better. 

Just get through the night and make your decision in the morning, that's all the advice I have. And lots of hugs for you and your Tessa :heartbeat


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Osogold - the reason for the surgery in the morning is because the vet won't do it tnoight. I live in a very small community and are 24/7 service of vets is crap.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this. For me personally, I would do whatever it takes to try and save my dog's life. But the decision is all up to you. You have the whole night to think about it. Good luck on whatever you decide...and give Tessa lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I second what Osogold said. 
My bridge girl had pyrometra because stupid me didn't want her to go through the pain of getting spayed *hits head*. Anyway, she had the surgery and was just fine. It was money well spent and she lived many more years after this to the ripe old age of 17.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't think twice. I would definitely do the surgery. Isn't there an emergency vet that could at least take care of her through the night and give her medicine and fluids to make her more comfortable?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If it _is _a pyometra, the one "good" thing is that is sounds like it is "open", meaning the cervix is open and that is why there is a discharge - a closed pyo is much more dangerous - both are life threatening, but the closed pyo can lead to death more quickly. I am shocked that any vet would not insist on doing the surgery immediately - it will save her life. 

Every minute that she is allowed to continue like this is endangering her more. And the more debilitated that she is the more difficult the surgery, and her recovery, will be. 

Please - if you have a female that you do NOT intend to breed, SPAY her. Every open season that a bitch has greatly increases the chances of her having a pyo. Spaying eliminates the possibility entirely.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would definitely do it, too. 7 is young - she has a good chance of making a full recovery - and maybe living another 7 years. Sending you good wishes - hope she is okay through the night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I am shocked that any vet would not insist on doing the surgery immediately


I'm not. Emergency vet care in small rural communities is not often available or easily accessible.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I would definitely try for the surgery... $500 is a small price to pay to save your pet's life! I hope everything goes well and I'm sending you lots of good thoughts and lots of hugs!!!! Please keep us posted!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry that your sweet girl hurts so much. You must be in agony with worry.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Fight for her!!!!*

You love her. That's obvious. And I ache for you in your concern about putting her through more pain. Having held my beloved Charlie after his splenectomy 5 years ago, I do absolutely understand. But she is surely too young to let go without a fight. 

Holding you and Tessa in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Euthanasia is irreversible and permanent, have the surgery, give her a chance, she may have pain but better short term pain and years of love with her after she heals than taking action that you can't undo.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Please have the surgery andmgive her a fighting chance. Goldens are so resilient and amazing that all she needs is a chance to survive.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

IF she were 17 years old and frail... then I feel it would be the right decision.... she's only 7... not even far past her prime. Give it a chance!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no! That's so sad. $500 is relatively little as far as vet treatments go. If that's what it takes than that's not so bad. I'd definitely go for it. Does she have another medical condition that kept her from being spayed? Maybe these things are related.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Absolutely yes, yes, yes! I would give her this chance. Her condition, as far as I can understand from the details given, is not a life sentence. I would have her at the vet, asap. 

Please keep us updated!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your poor baby  We will keep her in our prayers.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have just spent well over 1000.00 on my 4 year old sophie this past week, i would definitely have the surgery, 7 is to young and your girl deserves the chance to live out her life with you by her side. i know your decision is yours and your alone. i will keep you in my thoughts to give you the strength to make the right decision for you and your pup.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone - dont give Tessa up without a fight! She's got so much more life in her yet....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Please dont give up on her... she needs you to fight for her. I agree with everyone.. I wouldnt hesitate to have the op.

Give her the chance.. she is still young.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We sometimes pay close to $300.00 for a vet visit for soft poopies or rashes. Small investment in a lifetime of love and companionship. I vote for the surgery and as soon as possible.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi, how is Tessa doing this morning? I hope the two of you didn't have too bad a night. Hoping that she can have the surgery today.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Hi, how is Tessa doing this morning? I hope the two of you didn't have too bad a night. Hoping that she can have the surgery today.


I'm also waiting for an update and praying for Tessa. My you and Tessa win this battle. May all go well today. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender is a pyo survivor too. She got sick when I was out of town, the neighbors who were taking care of her didn't think it was anything major (she was drinking a lot, not eating and had discharge). Got home, got on the phone to the vet and she asked if Bender would eat a cookie - yup. Did she have pale gums - nope. She said great, be at this clinic in the morning, no food or water from now on.

That was 9 years ago, she's 13 and doing fine.

Keeping Tessa in my thoughts, hope she does ok!

Lana


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a lab/golden who had pyrometra when she was 7. Her's was closed and she had to wait for surgery the next day. She pulled through and spent another 5 years with us. There was no reason not to put her through the surgery. This is another reason I will never have an unspayed female.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you and Tessa made it through the night as comfortably as possible. As the others have said, I think she should have the surgery if she is a good candidate for it.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
Thank you for all your support! You guys are amazing in a time of need!
Tessa's doing o.k. I'm not gonna lie she's not even close to herself. She was pretty good all night, sleep through most of the night as always. Last night was very tiring I only spelt for a few minutes here and there, but Tessa slept quite well, moved around a little, but otherwise she was good. Woke up to eat and drink a little bit. 
This morning went well, we got the vet as soon as they opened. The vet took a look at her and decided to put her on anitibiotics for 10 days and then do the surgery in 8 to 10 from today. Putting off the surgery... don't know why. I kind of wish we could just do it now, I can tell this infection is taking a toll on her. She's not herself, every time I look at her tears start to come to my eyes.
As all of the Canadians on here know it's Thanksgiving this weekend! Well my family doesn't do Canadian Thanksgiving we do the American one because my Grand mother is American, so we always have taken this long weekend and we go over to Maine. Well were suposed to leave tomorrow. Tessa will unfortunatly be staying home with the cat and someone will be coming down 3 times a day instead of the normal 2 wehn we go away. I don't want to leave her in this condition. Dad say's she'll be ok and the vet said it's ok too. The girl whos watching them know's already and she says she's comfortable with doing it even though Tessa's sick. 
So all in all.... my baby girl, Tessa, is sick; she will be on antibiotics for 10 days; and she will have her surgery in 8 to 10 days from now. 
Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers I will be sure to keep everyone updated. Thank you and happy Thanksgivings my fellow Canadians!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, I am glad she is having the surgery but it amazes me they are waiting ten days. I can see that they want to clear up the infection first so it won't spread during surgery.
Can't you stay home with her in case of an emergency?

I am praying for tour dear girl. & is young!!!! I thought 11 was young for my Selka who had cancer!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am really not sure how to respond to this. My only line of thinking is that this cannot be pyoterma - for otherwise how can your vet be so blasé about this situation. To only give antibiotics and forego a possibly life saving surgery. 

Has the vet told you in definitive terms that you are dealing with pyoterma? If so, you MUST insist and have your parents insist on the surgery. Right away! 

I can literally feel my heart beating in my throat right now. I feel really distressed about the care Tessa is receiving. 

I do not want to judge - but if it were my dog that was possibly on death's door, there is no way I would even consider leaving her for the weekend. I don't know how old you are, but is it possible your parents would let you stay at home this weekend with Tessa? If she takes a turn for the worse and no one is there...I shudder to think. I cannot imagine that poor sick girl being by herself.

I am going to stop this post as I feel really upset right now. I hope you understand where I am coming from. 

Edit - I am reading some additional posts, and I did not know that one possible line for treating pyoderma was antibiotics to stop infection. From what others had written previously, I thought surgery was the only answer. So I apologize for my tone. I really do not know much about the condition. If you feel confident in her care, then I trust your judgement. I will keep you guys in my thoughts. Wishing her a speedy recovery. I still hope someone stays with her full-time this weekend! 

Kim


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm glad you are opting for the surgery. Like you, I'd want to have it done sooner rather than waiting, but giving the antibiotics a chance to work and reduce the risk of infection spreading during surgery makes sense.

I travel a good bit and I know how hard it is to leave when one of the fur people is sick. Is there someone who could keep Tessa for you so she wouldn't have to be home alone? Or better yet, a friend who might sleep at your house while you're away, so Tessa gets some extra cuddles while she's sick?

Still holding Tessa and your family in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Please stay home with your girl... SHE NEEDS YOU.

This is not just an upset tummy... it sounds like she is really sick.

I know I shouldnt say this... but... please please please stay with her.

Sending healing prayers for Tessa.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and Tessa and we are sending prayers and positive energy to you both.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Tessa!!!! 

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving.......


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok so in not even 30 minutes and this has all turned for the worst!!!!
I want to scream at the vet right now. They are now not doing the surgery till November 2nd!!!!!! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I Feel so helpless. They said that if she get's worse to call and they will TRY to move her surgery!!!!!!!!!! I feel like punching the vet in the face... This is my baby's life on the line here!!! I can't believe a vet would do this!!! And they even have the guts to tell me that she can't come in till 8 a.m. the lastest she can be there in 7:45 a.m.!!!! I hate this vet even more then I did before!!!! I've been trying to get ahold of my mom, but she's at work cause I'm going to try to get her to call the vet and tell them it has to be done soon, not the 2nd!!!
How can a vet be sooooooooo stupid?????


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Find another vet. Now. The one you have is heartless, or at least the staff person handling Tessa's appointments doesn't have a clue. 

Perhaps other GRF members can suggest vets in your area?

We're all pulling for you and Tessa.

Lucy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is totally unacceptable!!! Is there not another vet close by that you could take Tessa to.....one that understands the urgency of her condition and need for surgery. I don`t get it....if at all possible, I would definitely be making a trip elsewhere to find a vet who, first and foremost, puts the needs of his or her patients first!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I would definitely NOT be leaving her side, not to mention alone for a whole weekend if she is in this condition if it were my own dog! Sorry but I really think you should stay with her especially if she is totally not herself.

Where are you located in Canada? I would be insisting to do the surgery asap, definitely not 4 weeks from now! I can help you find a better vet that will do the surgery asap.

To clear up any confusion, can you please confirm what the vet said Tessa has? Is it pyometra???


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It doesn't really matter how out of the way you are anymore. Be nice to the vets and get her records especially their findings re: what is wrong with her at the moment. Start calling vets out of your area. If you want this surgery and you love your girl as much as you seem to, you and she will have to take a long drive together. You may even need to find a pet friendly hotel for the night if they can't give her the surgery until tomorrow morning. The worse may still happen but at least you won't carry the extra pain of regrets or wondering if you didn't do everything you could to save her. Thinking of you and Tessa today.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes everyone, it is possible Pyometra.
The vet did not say that today, but the one we talked to last night over the phone said it would most likly be that. However on the write up about today it says "Possible Pyometra". I am just waiting for my dad to get back so i can tell him and decide what were going to do.
And just to clear things up... I have decided I am staying home with Tessa. The rest of my family will be going and they will be picking up the few things I need for me. But I am staying home with Tessa.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow... I am really sorry they are putting you through this. {{hugs}} Can you get another vet? Are you near a veterinary college you can take her to? 

I don't know anything about reproductive stuff my girls are all spayed, but if the dog can be helped HELP HER!!!!! That is not to you... to your vet. 

Ann


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

We unfortunatly only have this one vet, there is one more, but there for horses, cows and animals like that and they won't work on dogs. The only other option is 2 and 1/2 hours away from us. I am just waiting for my dad to come in and call the vet to do the surgery now or we will be going on a long ride.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you are able to move her surgery to an earlier date. I'm losing confidence in this Vet though, as it sounds you are too, so maybe a bit of a drive is worth taking...assuming that is the better Vet.

It's times like these that I feel fortunate to have the access to so many Vet options, should I need it. It sounds like you live in a rural area with few options. Hang in there...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

O.K. Selli and I just went through Pyo at the end of July. You need to get your girl to a vet who will do the surgery right now! Drive to the nearest large city and go to an emergency clinic or find the nearest vet school and take her there. I don't care how far away it is.

Selli was still in heat when she has a possible pyometra diagnosis, so I asked my vet (who I trust completely) if it was possible to put her on serious antibiotics and wait until she was out of heat before spaying her (the surgical fix for pyo is a spay) because spaying while in heat is a riskier surgery. She said the medications given to resolve a pyo without surgery caused the bitch to go through contractions or cramps to shed all the infected uterine stuff (not a technical term). She said it was painful and would make Selli an unhappy girl for a long period and then she would still have to go through the spay since once a bitch has pyo'ed she WILL pyo again.

Selli was spayed the next day. Yep it cost a huge amount (for us much more than $500), but I would do it again in a second. Luckily my vet is primarily concerned for my girls well being (she frequently tells me she is a practically perfect dog) and comfort. I have told Selli no more vet visits for at least another year so we can recover financially!

GET YOUR GIRL TO A VET WHO WILL DO THE SURGERY NOW!!! IT IS A RATHER EASY FIX, BUT IF NOT DONE NOW SHE WILL DIE!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't offer any advice, but I just wanted to let you know that Lily and I are sending out good thoughts for you and Tessa for this all to get resolved asap! It's so scary when they're sick. Hang in there!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a scary situation to be stuck in. Tessa will be in our thoughts in the coming days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Tessa and you.

At her age I too would try the surgery. Can they do it today?
How are all of her vital signs?

Praying so hard for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Finding pet-friendly hotels*

I'm so glad you're staying home with Tessa, for her sake and for yours.

Finding a hotel that will let you keep a large dog with you isn't always easy. I have had good luck booking them through the American Automobile Association (AAA), which publishes a directory of pet-friendly hotels. When AAA books the reservation with a pet-friendly hotel, I have never had a problem being turned away because of my 3 (yes, three) Goldens. I suspect the Canadian equivalent of AAA has a similar service.

Also, at least in the U.S., most Holiday Inns take pets.

Lucy


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't believe this is happening!!
My dad agrees with the vet on waiting till the 2nd!!!! Seriously??????? AAAAHHHHH!!!
I have no control, now so unless she get's really sic, witch I would say she is, I guess everyone's definition of really sick right now is if she won't move at all, well she's very close and it's going to be to late then!! 
I feel so bad for her because she's so lifeless, but there's nothing I can do.
I'm jsut trying to keep her eating and drinking and keeping her calm. And my cat won't leave her side either.


This was the vet's reasoning..... Because she jsut came out of heat about 3 or 4 weeks ago now her body is still trying to recoperate form losing blood during heat, makes sense right? But they want to wiat until the 2nd to give her more time. Doesn't the longer this goes on for the more she's at a risk of dying?
Theres no point in trying to convince my dad to take her to the vet, she think's she'll be ok. Any advice on what to do form now until then?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

OH where is Iowagold......

I can't believe your Dad or your Vet. I will try to do some research.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

_Sorry.... I do not know your circumstances but why is it up to your dad to make the decision when Tessa should have surgery. I am assuming you are still living at home and your parents are the ones paying for the surgery....is that correct._

_If you are an adult and are capable of making your own decisions, then I would be making the decision to drive 2 hours to another vet. Tessa needs help now, not a month from now._

_Sorry you have to go through this but please consider other options for Tessa._


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa

I've been googling about Pyometra and it sounds so lifethreatening, I can't believe they are not doing the surgery very soon.
Did they do an ultrasound and check Tessa's blood, etc.

Is there another vet to consult with?


Pyometra in Dogs And Cats: A Severe, Potentially Fatal Uterine Infection Seen in Intact Animals


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Is your vet treating with postglandins?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Iowa Gold*

I just emld. Iowa Gold and said Tessalover needs help.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy oh boy, just reading this thread, sounds like Tessa needs help, and now.....Im praying for you, hopefully you can get your mom or dad to take this 2 1/2 hr. drive today, since it is the weekend, you will def. have to take her to an emergency room, I'm praying they realize the danger your sweet Tessa is in.....hopefullly it all works out for you, you sound like you want to do the right thing, the right thing is get her medical attention NOW....... Good luck.....


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 
Tessa's still hanging on. I won't leave her side, but if I have to get something quickly she will try to get up, even though in pain, she suceeds at iit and follows me to where I have to go. Right now she is just lying on the floor with her blanket and her stuffed gingerbread toy. She's so quiet and pieacefully looking, but even though some would look at that as a good thing it's so scary at the same time.

Laurie - Yes I am still living at home. I have offered to pay, however it's not the money that's the problem at all it's that they just think we should wait so the infection will clear up. Like I can understand wanting to wait a little bit to give her body and antibiotics a chance to clear out the infection, and that was the original plan to give her 8 to 10 days, but now the want to wait 26 days. And as of right now there is no other option for her, because my dad agrees with the vet.

Selli-Belle - Tessa is being treated with a antibiotic called... Amoxil Tablets. That is what it says on the write up about her vist to the vet today. And today at the vet she was given a needle with Polyflex in it. May I ask why?

Karen519 - I know this is not helping my dislike in the vet at all however to answer your qquestion, no actual tests have been done! We went in the vet took her temperature, witch he said it wasn't really high, however she was running a fever all night then this morning she was a little better. He checked her heartbeat and said nothing. Then gave her a shot of Polyflex. Then gave us Amoxil Tablets for the next 10 days and said that the other vet would call about when to book the surgery.

Might I mention that the vet we say today was the one who said 8 to 10 days and he's not the one doing the surgery it's the other vet. However the vet we say today it was his first time with Tessa. It seems that when Tessa goes in she get's the lady, but when are cat Smokey goes in he get's the man.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so glad you're staying home with Tessa, for her sake and for yours.
> 
> Finding a hotel that will let you keep a large dog with you isn't always easy. I have had good luck booking them through the American Automobile Association (AAA), which publishes a directory of pet-friendly hotels. When AAA books the reservation with a pet-friendly hotel, I have never had a problem being turned away because of my 3 (yes, three) Goldens. I suspect the Canadian equivalent of AAA has a similar service.
> 
> ...


I have found out that some hotels listed by AAA as pet friendly, sometimes only accept small pets, on the other hand, some who list small pets will accept a golden retriever. Be sure to call ahead and verify.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I have looked up both the shot and tablets she has been given to take and has taken (Polyflex shot and Amoxicillin tablets). From what I can tell they are medications to fight a bacteria infection.

Is there anything else I should be doing to help Tessa, right now? She has absolutly no fever as of right now, but I have noticed her shaking her legs slightly, now could this be form the medication or what is wrong is it simplely her sleeping (she moves quite a bit when seh sleeps)? 
Any advice to try to make it a little longer is so welcome right now.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Where are you located? I'd find a way to get her to another vet, find a friend to drive you if you have to. Point out to your dad that this is not something that usually resolves well on it's own, she'd need to be spayed anyway and the BEST option is to do it now and the those toxins out of her system asap. Otherwise she could have secondary issues from the infection spreading. 

The only time I've heard of a dog not needing surgery is if they catch it very early and the dog isn't acting sick at all. To me it seems rather inhumane to let her wait (in all likelyhood they'd have to treat her with antibiotics after surgery too). 

If you can post where you are perhaps someone in the area can help with transporting etc...

Lana


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am sweating from panic reading this thread. Perhaps you can have your dad read this thread?? Right now he is just going by what the vet has told him - because he knows no different. I think Tessa needs that surgery NOW...even if it means a 2.5 hour car ride! I really fear that Tessa will not survive if you wait until November 2nd... and I'm only saying that because I am very very scared for her!!!! Please, please, please.... show your dad this thread and let him read stories from all of these people who have been through this... <3


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

O.K.,the two drugs she was given Amoxil and polyflex are both Antibiotics, neither of them are postglandins. Postglandins are the drugs that cause the contractions to expel the infected uterine tissue. Those are what she needs now if she is not going to have surgery.

Selli was put on Baytril as an antibiotic. It was pretty expensive and I have never had it perscribed before, so I think it is stronger than your typical antibiotic.

Here is a link to look at.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Can you call the vet 2 1/2 hours away and inform them that you may need to take your dog in for emerg surgery? Also, start calling your friends and set up a plan for an emergency vet drive if you don't drive or are unable. You said that money wasn't the issue here so I'm assuming that you have your own? I would get that together too. If it is in the bank, now would be a good day to get it.
If all else fails, we will be here for you throughout the weekend and the minute your parents get home start working on them to have the surgery done now rather than later. Best of luck to you and sending Tessa healing thoughts and kisses.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Call the vets that are 2 1/2 hours away. Explain what is wrong with Tessa and what your vet is suggesting. See what they say. If they are good vets they will give you advice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> I am sweating from panic reading this thread. Perhaps you can have your dad read this thread?? Right now he is just going by what the vet has told him - because he knows no different. I think Tessa needs that surgery NOW...even if it means a 2.5 hour car ride! I really fear that Tessa will not survive if you wait until November 2nd... and I'm only saying that because I am very very scared for her!!!! Please, please, please.... show your dad this thread and let him read stories from all of these people who have been through this... <3


These were my thoughts as well. We had a dog with pyometra, and know how serious and quickly it can come on and advance. We rushed our Apache to the emergency vet when she showed discharge after a heat and in no way were we allowed to take her home overnight. She stayed on IV fluids and antibiotics overnight and was transported first thing in the morning to her vet where she was spayed. I'm terribly worried about Tessa and cannot urge you enough to immediately (!) get her to wherever can handle her surgery. Time is of the essence!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm adding Tessa to our Prayer List...and your father, and your Vet. Praying that they have a change of heart and get Tessa the care she needs before it's too late.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Please show this link to your Dad. It is info for vets!

She needs to be at a vets office. Her shaking can be a sign she is going into shock! Check her gums to see if they are pale.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> I can't believe this is happening!!
> My dad agrees with the vet on waiting till the 2nd!!!! Seriously??????? AAAAHHHHH!!!
> I have no control, now so unless she get's really sic, witch I would say she is, I guess everyone's definition of really sick right now is if she won't move at all, well she's very close and it's going to be to late then!!
> I feel so bad for her because she's so lifeless, but there's nothing I can do.
> ...


 
This is bordering on criminal neglect, and certainly malpractice. Get this dog to a vet immediately, or, if this is a pyo, she most assuredly will not survive til the 2nd.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Have your parents left yet? Please, ask your Dad how he is going to feel if Tessa passes away because this was allowed to go on for too long, when he could have prevented it from happening.

If you can, I'd pull the 'Daddy's little girl' card. Sorry to suggest this, but it works in my house...maybe it will work in yours. Anything to save Tessa from suffering and losing her life.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

You said that your family is going to Maine for the weekend. Maybe you and Tessa could go with them and you could take her to a vet there?


Wendee


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Selli-Belle said:


> O.K.,the two drugs she was given Amoxil and polyflex are both Antibiotics, neither of them are postglandins. Postglandins are the drugs that cause the contractions to expel the infected uterine tissue. Those are what she needs now if she is not going to have surgery.
> 
> Selli was put on Baytril as an antibiotic. It was pretty expensive and I have never had it perscribed before, so I think it is stronger than your typical antibiotic.
> 
> Here is a link to look at.


 
This is correct. Massive doses of prostaglandins are given, Baytril is the antibiotic of choice, and uterine flushes done, as well. This all must be done asap, although her best chance of survival is an emergency spay.
This poor dog is suffering.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> Have your parents left yet? Please, ask your Dad how he is going to feel if Tessa passes away because this was allowed to go on for too long, when he could have prevented it from happening.
> 
> If you can, I'd pull the 'Daddy's little girl' card. Sorry to suggest this, but it works in my house...maybe it will work in yours. Anything to save Tessa from suffering and losing her life.


I was going to suggest the exact same thing. You can tell him you would never forgive him is she dies!

THIS IS THE TIME TO PLAY THIS CARD.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Not sure what I can add here, but yes, Tessa's life is in very real danger! She needs far more than Amoxicillin and polyflex. Surgery NOW is the best course of action. She won't "clear" the infection given more time, the infection will develop further until she dies. And she does NOT need time to replenish blood lost during heat. Total hogwash. Find a new vet no matter how far you have to drive.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Can you drive? How old are you?

It is was me I would call the other vets and take Tessa there *NOW. *If I couldn't drive I would be asking/begging/pleading everyone I know.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I realize you are young and unfortunately don't have much say in this matter.

Women don't lose enough blood every month to need to replenish it! why would a dog????
Okay - mine are all fixed, but it surely doesn't make any sense.

I hope Tessa has surgery SOON, but we will help and support you as much as possible through this.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

tessalover said:


> I have looked up both the shot and tablets she has been given to take and has taken (Polyflex shot and Amoxicillin tablets). From what I can tell they are medications to fight a bacteria infection.
> 
> Is there anything else I should be doing to help Tessa, right now? She has absolutly no fever as of right now, but I have noticed her shaking her legs slightly, now could this be form the medication or what is wrong is it simplely her sleeping (she moves quite a bit when seh sleeps)?
> Any advice to try to make it a little longer is so welcome right now.


 
I realize you're living at home and I'm not sure how old you are...old enough to drive?

If so, and you say money isn't the problem, then it's time to stop the "nice, anything goes, Canadians-are-so-polite" card and unleash your inner strength (or your inner bitch - like I do so often).

You have two options:
1) Pack up your sick dog in the car, bring a credit card or debit card or whatever, and drive the 2.5 hours to the other vet and tell them what's going on.

2) Pack up Tessa, and get her to your current vet and tell them you're not freaking leaving until your dog has an operation time for tomorrow AT THE LATEST. 

Screw what your dad thinks or what your vet thinks - your dog is in pain. Knowledgeable people on this board have told you it's a life threatening situation. Waiting til Nov 2 is freaking ridiculous. If you don't make a decision for your dog NOW and the worst happens, you will end up regretting it for the rest of your life. Act now. Do not wait. 

If you can't drive, I'd be calling any of of my friends who could drive or any family member close by and promising them the freaking moon if they'd drive me and my sick dog to a vet. Seriously - do whatever you need to do for the sake of your dog and don't look back.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Calling the "daddy's girl" card is BS. This dog, by not getting the treatment needed to SAVE HER LIFE, is being subjected to pain and suffering that is criminal - and both Dad and the vet should be prosecuted if she dies, which she will if she does not have the surgery asap. Daddy Dearest needs to know that he is criminally neglecting her. That sorry excuse for a vet needs his license revoked.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ Agreed. "Man up" and get the veterinarian care your poor dog needs NOW. Do whatever you need to do to get it done, but for god's sake, get it done.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Calling the "daddy's girl" card is BS. This dog, by not getting the treatment needed to SAVE HER LIFE, is being subjected to pain and suffering that is criminal - and both Dad and the vet should be prosecuted if she dies, which she will if she does not have the surgery asap. Daddy Dearest needs to know that he is criminally neglecting her. That sorry excuse for a vet needs his license revoked.


I'm just grasping at straws Laura. Anything that might work should be tried. It's not as though we can step in and save Tessa for her. Obviously it's negligence and possibly criminal, but from my kitchen there's not a whole lot more I can do. Sorry...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I'm just grasping at straws Laura. Anything that might work should be tried. It's not as though we can step in and save Tessa for her. Obviously it's negligence and possibly criminal, but from my kitchen there's not a whole lot more I can do. Sorry...


 
I know. But it is beyond frustrating to know what that poor dog is going through and that there is actually a VET who is being so non-chalant about her condition, let alone an owner...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hopefully the OP being offline now means Tessa is getting some vet care? We can only hope.

The whole situation makes me feel ill. What the hell is this vet thinking? 

I haave had some pretty big out of hours vet bills for things that maybe could have waited for the next day. But looking my dog in the eye and not getting the help they need? Never.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> I know. But it is beyond frustrating to know what that poor dog is going through and that there is actually a VET who is being so non-chalant about her condition, let alone an owner...


Yes it is. I'm sitting here in a cold sweat just thinking about it. It's infuriating beyond words. Hopefully, she'll get Tessa the help she needs before it's too late.



> Hopefully the OP being offline now means Tessa is getting some vet care? We can only hope.


I was thinking the same thing, maybe she's offline 'cause she's getting Tessa to the Vet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Having gone through a pyo with my beloved Lyric, (and thankfully I recognized that there was something wrong before she had full blown symptoms) and very nearly losing her, I cannot tell you how frustrated I am to think about how this poor, poor girl is feeling - she is _very sick, _and withholding treatment is nothing short of abuse and neglect. I can understand an owner feeling like he needs to believe/trust his vet, but in this case, the vet is a hack and should not be allowed to practice veterinary medicine.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Perhaps its a long shot.. but maybe if you call the Canadian equivalent of the ROyal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals... they might be able to give you some names and numbers of other vets.

Or maybe the police might be able to help. They must have a vet that they use for the police dogs.

I know if it were me... I would be calling everyone I could.

Tessa lover.. I dont know how old you are, but maybe the vet is trying to shrug you off because of your age... maybe you could get your Dad to call them direct.

Or maybe if there are any other GRR members in the area could call that vet for you.

YOU HAVE TO DO SOMETHING!! AND QUICKLY!! TESSA WILL DIE IF YOU DONT!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm just hoping no news is good news:crossfing.....saying prayers for everyone in the family, that they have decided to do what is best and right for Tessa....


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Its a pyo and she needs to be put onto strong antibiotics and then have the op. Please dont think twice about it just get it done. Our thoughts are with you and pray that she makes it through the night xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa

I agree that Tessa should be seen by another vet immediately.
I am so worried if this is pyometra, she will never make it to Nov. 2nd.
Please know you can come here for support-we are all trying to help.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just keep in mind this seems to be a young girl here who does not have power over this situation. She is at the mercy of her Dad's and the vet's decision. She is asking desperately for help and advice from us. 
Don't risk alienating her and preventing her from finding help here please.

Yes - Tessa does need surgery immediately, but her young owner also needs support from us.

Tessa's Mom - Do you have a trusted friend or relative who would go to bat with your Dad over this? My nephews always knew I would go to bat for them if needed and they were in the right. I wish I were close enough to help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

never mind, I can't even put words together


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

The feeling I have right now is one of being handcuffed and being unable to help an animal that is being abused.

I am just raging. 

Please tessalover - live up to that name and take care of your girl. Call whoever you need to if you're unable to do it yourself. Just find someone with some sense and get your beautiful girl the help she needs. 

Please.

Kim


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

This is heart breaking. I pray that you are able to find a way to have Tessa seen by a vet right away.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Have to go out to work now.

But I will be thinking and praying for Tessa.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I see the OP is back online now.... waiting very anxiously for an update!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Any news?*

Hoping this silence is Golden and Tessa is getting the help she needs.

Hang in there, TessaLover. We are all with you in spirit.

Lucy


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

No new news.... I'm sorry guys! I know your all upset that I'm not getting the help that she needs. I'm doing all I can. I've done everything I can for right now. 
However I finally got my dad to say that he is willing to if she's still not doing a little better or worse, by the end of the 10 days that we will call the vet and if he's not willing to do the surgery then, then we will find another vet around here. 
I thank you for your concern, however for those who think I'm a terrible owner you might want to reconsider your words, because I've done all I can. It's in the hands of God, My father and the vet now. I know it's frustrating, but there's nothing else I can do. I'm sorry. And please don't be upset with me.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Just praying that no news... means she is getting help.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

tessalover said:


> No new news.... I'm sorry guys! I know your all upset that I'm not getting the car she needs. I'm doing all I can/ I've done everything I can for right now.
> However I finally got my dad to say that he is willing to if she's still not doing a little better or worse, by the end of the 10 days that we will call the vet and he's not willing to do the surgery then, then we will find another vet around here.
> I thank you for your concern, however for those who think I'm a terrible owner you might want to reconsider your words, because I've done all I can. It's in the hands of God, My father and the vet now. I know it's frustrating, but there's nothing else I can do. I'm sorry. And please don't be upset with me.


You have made wonderful progress, dear. I am proud of you and I don't think I'm alone in that.

Would you try one more thing, if you haven't already done this? Print the pages from this thread that describe the experience of people whose dogs have gone through this and share those pages with your Dad. In his defense, he is listening to the vet he knows. And it might even help to take the printouts to your vet, who might even respond to the voices of experience. 

If you think it would help for someone here to write to your father or to call him - or the vet, please let us know.

Holding you and yours in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SamanthaF (Oct 5, 2010)

You're doing fine! Keep your chin up.
Praying Tessa does alright!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> You have made wonderful progress, dear. I am proud of you and I don't think I'm alone in that.
> 
> Would you try one more thing, if you haven't already done this? Print the pages from this thread that describe the experience of people whose dogs have gone through this and share those pages with your Dad. In his defense, he is listening to the vet he knows. And it might even help to take the printouts to your vet, who might even respond to the voices of experience.
> 
> ...


Very well stated, Lucy. As frustrating as this is for everyone, anger is not going to improve the situation. Support and understanding will prevail.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

tessalover said:


> However I finally got my dad to say that he is willing to if she's still not doing a little better or worse, by the end of the 10 days that we will call the vet and if he's not willing to do the surgery then, then we will find another vet around here.
> .


Tessalover, you need to understand that there is a very distinct possibility that Tessa will not survive the next 10 days. You need to get her to a vet as soon as you can. It's not fair to her to leave her suffering for that long. You have got to do whatever it takes to get help for her now.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's to hoping that she makes it through the next 10 days............ You and Tessa are both in my thoughts.

What happens if while your parents are away, her condition gets even worse, to the point where she can't even move? Does she 'get' to see a vet then? 

If your dog is as sick as you say she is, I can't believe your dad isn't 'allowing' you to take her to the vet. What if that was you, sick with a huge infection, curled up in the fetal position, wincing in pain on the floor for OVER 24 HOURS? Would he think twice about calling you an ambulance? Tessa can't tell you how much pain/how uncomfortable she is... and I would really really really be sick if she (heaven forbid) dies before her surgery and all she remembers of her life is the past 1, 2, 7, or 26 days of her life that she spent in pain.

I don't want for this post to sound condoning or rude, I just wish your dad would understand how critical Tessa's condition is right now.


great, now I'm crying at work!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

My dad is going to stay where he's at with his decsion, I know, but please don't be upset. I know that what she's going through is wrong, but even if my dad changed his mind, the vet won't and were now into the weekend and because I live in such a small community are after hour services of vet's are barly any. 
Please do me a favor instead of tearing me apart even more then I am and telling me how wrong all this is, please just be supportive. I'm losing my baby and best friend here. I've given up my trip with my family to see all my other family, just because a stupid vet can't give proper care it's not my fault and it's not my dad's either.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

ragtym said:


> Tessalover, you need to understand that there is a very distinct possibility that Tessa will not survive the next 10 days. You need to get her to a vet as soon as you can. It's not fair to her to leave her suffering for that long. You have got to do whatever it takes to get help for her now.


 
And a realize that, but I can't do anymore ok? I love Tessa, but it's out of my hands now.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Praying for you and Tessa...

We have been through Pyo here twice. Aiyana had it when she was about 9 years old, we discovered the discharge on Friday night, she was acting a bit off. We rushed to the Vet first thing Saturday morning, she was not acting sick, just off, emergency surgery was performed immediately, she was fine by the next day.

Wolfie was 15 when she got Pyo, it was during her season, it came on so suddenly...again on a Saturday. Emergency surgery was performed, she came through that ok, but the infection was so severe, she ended up with AIHA, we lost her a month later. 

Yes none of my dogs had ever been altered before... I was never told of the dangers of pyometra until we experienced it first hand. At that time Wolfie was already too old, so we did not want to put her through a surgery if not necessary - sadly it did become necessary. Dream was spayed shortly after Aiyanas experience.
Pyo is definitely not something to wait on...


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Here's to hoping that she makes it through the next 10 days............ You and Tessa are both in my thoughts.
> 
> What happens if while your parents are away, her condition gets even worse, to the point where she can't even move? Does she 'get' to see a vet then?
> 
> ...


My parents leave tomorrow, if she get's worse I have a nieghbor who is going to take me in and my father has left money, but I have to call and get there permission. If this was my way she would be in the hospital right now and I would be there too.

And pain. I'm sorry. I know. It's harder on me then it is you. I'm losing my baby and best friend, but the vet is to stupid to help. 

And crying. I haven't stopped. My eyes are burning because I've been crying so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa

I am so sorry. I am praying for Tessa and you.

***Is Tessa eating and drinking?*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Perhaps it would help to keep an eye on her temperature? I honestly don't know but perhaps those with more experience do?

That way, if her temperature starts to rise you could tell your dad and neighbor ..

I know you are hurting as is Tessa, but it sounds like you absolutely are doing everything you can. You have money and a neighbor standing by in case she gets worse .. that is major.

Keep your chin up and know that we are here for you. And please don't give up on her.



tessalover said:


> My parents leave tomorrow, if she get's worse I have a nieghbor who is going to take me in and my father has left money, but I have to call and get there permission. If this was my way she would be in the hospital right now and I would be there too.
> 
> And pain. I'm sorry. I know. It's harder on me then it is you. I'm losing my baby and best friend, but the vet is to stupid to help.
> 
> And crying. I haven't stopped. My eyes are burning because I've been crying so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa-This is a great idea that Goldensgirl has*

Tessa: This is a great idea that GoldensGirl has-do you think this might help?



GoldensGirl said:


> You have made wonderful progress, dear. I am proud of you and I don't think I'm alone in that.
> 
> Would you try one more thing, if you haven't already done this? Print the pages from this thread that describe the experience of people whose dogs have gone through this and share those pages with your Dad. In his defense, he is listening to the vet he knows. And it might even help to take the printouts to your vet, who might even respond to the voices of experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Tessa
> 
> I am so sorry. I am praying for Tessa and you.
> 
> ***Is Tessa eating and drinking?*


Yes Tessa is still eating and drinking. She doens't have to much interest in dry food, so we have been giving her wet food, like to give her her medecine tonight I mixed it in her food. And right now she is very calm and just resting. The shaking she was having isn't happening anymore. Her stools are still normal, she's just very tired and just want's to lay down and be pet or talked to or just sleep. 
*** It is not a new thing for her to have wet food, every couple weeks we give her a little can of it, cause she likes it. It does tend to make her stools a little lose, but not bad, but by the next time she uses the washroom it's back to normal.***


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Tessa: This is a great idea that GoldensGirl has-do you think this might help?
> 
> [/B]


Sadly I don't think it will help and like I said we are now into the weekend and because I live in such a small town emergency and after hour vet care is minimal, even during the week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa

Know that we are here for you and I am praying hard for Tessa and you.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

And in no way am I giving up on Tessa!! I know she can do this!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover

We know that you are doing what you can.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Praying that Tessa holds strong....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Tessalover....I may have missed it but what part of Canada are you in.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I am in the Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa

I just googled Emergency Vets in Atlantic, Canada, just in case and came up with this:

Emergency Vet in Atlantic, Canada - Google Search
About 9,570,000 results (0.54 seconds) Search ResultsEmergency veterinary 24 hour hospitals in Canada and the USA - Pet ...
Emergency veterinary 24 hour hospitals in Canada and the USA Pet health - Dog health - Ask members * If your pet is vomiting-bleeding-diarrhea etc. Vet ...
Emergency veterinary 24 hour hospitals in Canada and the USA - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca - Cached - Similar►AVC News and Events | Atlantic Veterinary College | University of ...
Housed at UPEI its focus is animal and human health education and research. Also contains Veterinary Teaching Hospital, Cardigan Fish Hatchery and swine ...
AVC News and Events | Atlantic Veterinary College | University of Prince Edward Island - Cached - SimilarNot found!
Not found! - Cached - SimilarClayton Park Veterinary Hospital - Home
Saturday: 8:00am-3:00 pm 24 hour emergency service. The doctors and staff of Clayton Park Veterinary Hospital have been extending care for pets in Halifax, ...
Clayton Park Veterinary Hospital - Home - Cached - SimilarMetro Animal Emergency Clinic - Dartmouth, Nova Scotia
... this is the first of its kind in Atlantic Canada. It features: ... Your veterinary hospitals have decided to refer all their emergencies to the ...
maec.ca/ - CachedWestern Veterinary Specialist & Emergency Centre
Founded in 2001, Western Veterinary Specialist & Emergency Centre is dedicated to serving the needs of Western Canadian veterinarians and pet owners, ...
Western Veterinary Specialist & Emergency Centre - Cached - SimilarOntario Veterinary College | University of Guelph
Ontario Veterinary College, University of Guelph - Ontario, Canada. Biological Sciences, Veterinary Medicine, professional programs.

Future Students - Contact Us - Current Students - Hospital
Ontario Veterinary College | University of Guelph - Cached - SimilarOulton College - Programs - Veterinary Technician
This course will educate students about the various emergencies that may be encountered ... Canadian Veterinary Medical Association (CVMA) Accreditation of AHT/VT ... Eastern Veterinary Technicians Association for the Atlantic Provinces ...
Oulton College - Programs - Veterinary Technician - Cached - Similar


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and Tessa. Stay strong!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> No new news.... I'm sorry guys! I know your all upset that I'm not getting the help that she needs. I'm doing all I can. I've done everything I can for right now.
> However I finally got my dad to say that he is willing to if she's still not doing a little better or worse, by the end of the 10 days that we will call the vet and if he's not willing to do the surgery then, then we will find another vet around here.
> I thank you for your concern, however for those who think I'm a terrible owner you might want to reconsider your words, because I've done all I can. It's in the hands of God, My father and the vet now. I know it's frustrating, but there's nothing else I can do. I'm sorry. And please don't be upset with me.


My sincere apologies if I have given the impression that I think that YOU are a terrible owner - I do not. I DO, however know that Tessa will NOT survive for 10 days untreated, and that the vet is beyond negligent. This person should be prosecuted. And your father must be made to understand that his blind faith in this hack vet is misplaced to the very worst outcome for Tessa. She MUST be treated ASAP.


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your baby. I sincerely hope everything works out for the best.:crossfing


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Tessalover, dear, how old are you?

Would you be willing to defy your father and get Tessa to an emergency vet if you could find a way to get her there?

I can't imagine the pain you and Tessa are going through right now and I think all of our hearts are breaking for you. We would like to support you, but also find a way to save Tessa.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe Tessalover is still under the age of 18.......hard to defy your parents at that age......

I was hoping she lived closer so we could help.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have just seen this thread as I was at a all-day school field trip with my granddaughter. I wanted to read all the threads before posting. 

I have no experience with this condition, all my females were spayed at a young age, so I can't offer any help.

Prayers and healing vibes for Tessa. I know you are doing all you can for you girl. Maybe all our collective well wishes will pull Tessa through. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

maybe a parent could be invited to read this thread.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Tessa won't be alive in 10 days if this is pyometra.

I'm SO sorry that you aren't able to convince your dad about the urgency of this situation. Your vet obviously doesn't have the correct clinical knowledge to see how urgent this is for Tessa.

If the vet and/or you dad won't do the surgery, you need to AT LEAST get her some pain medication like Tramadol. An antibiotic couldn't hurt, I'd think. PLEASE, please, get her at least those two things. Doing anything less and she will be dead in 10 days, and she'll have died in misery.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I know this may be a long shot... but I'm gonna try. Would anyone be willing to write a letter of concern for Tessa to my father, I know I've got him won over to get the surgery when she get's worse, but it will be to late then, I just need to win him over for it to be now or as soon as they get home or when there gone. Please. All I ask is that it is not judgmental towards my father (my father is very sick himself, severe stomach issues). Thank you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

.. bumping .. any one who has been through this or knows what is involved ,, can you write a letter?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The only thing I'm thinking is possibly the vet there isn't comfortable with doing that sort of spay, I would assume it's risky and possibly messy. My suggestion is to wait till the parents leave and do whatever it takes to get the neighbor to drive you to a vet and get it done, have the vet write a note explaining the how and why of the whole thing and give that to your dad. He might be mad but perhaps a letter from a vet will help - if nothing else Tessa will still be around.

Or, call some other vets and see what they suggest, I'd bet most would say get the dog in asap and spayed right away.

Lana


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> The only thing I'm thinking is possibly the vet there isn't comfortable with doing that sort of spay, I would assume it's risky and possibly messy. My suggestion is to wait till the parents leave and do whatever it takes to get the neighbor to drive you to a vet and get it done, have the vet write a note explaining the how and why of the whole thing and give that to your dad. He might be mad but perhaps a letter from a vet will help - if nothing else Tessa will still be around.
> 
> Or, call some other vets and see what they suggest, I'd bet most would say get the dog in asap and spayed right away.
> 
> Lana


It is "risky" in that you must be extra careful re: being sterile, and assure that none of the pus dumps into the abdominal cavity, causing a peritonitis. This vet is way off base in everything that he's said. If he feels incabale of doing the surgery himself, he should have referred her to another vet and made it clear that she needs to be operated on immediately, not wait 10 days. :doh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have no experience with this since most of my dogs have been male and the little female we foung last January was spayed within 6 weeks, but
what dose of antibiotic is Tessa on? Those with experience - would the amount of antibiotic make a significant difference?

Would it be possible for you to plead with your dad to have the surgery as soon as possible and it could be your christmas present early??????
I know, that sounds a bit odd but although it has been a long time since I was this young it just might work.

If Tessa does not improve she will face surgery when she is in worse medical condition than she is now and could realistically have more EXPENSIVE complications.
I am not fussing at you - just trying to make points with your Dad.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait. Wait. Wait. Wait...!!!
The vet the looked at Tessa today said 1- days, that way the anitibiotics can get into her system and help fight off the infection a little bit that way theres not as big as a risk of infection spreading during surgery. Makes perfect sense! Right?
However when we went to pay for everything today, they said the other vet that would be doing the surgery would give us a call to tell us when it will be done. She's the one who's waiting till the 2nd.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Wait. Wait. Wait. Wait...!!!
> The vet the looked at Tessa today said 1- days, that way the anitibiotics can get into her system and help fight off the infection a little bit that way theres not as big as a risk of infection spreading during surgery. Makes perfect sense! Right?
> However when we went to pay for everything today, they said the other vet that would be doing the surgery would give us a call to tell us when it will be done. She's the one who's waiting till the 2nd.


No, it really doesn't. The uterus either needs to be bombarbed with prostaglandins, or, removed entirely, immediately. Antibiotics, other than possibly Baytril, will be of little help. No way should this be postponed til the 2nd.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps have your dad read this. Pyo is VERY VERY serious and needs immediate treatment.

oops wrong site.http://www.squidoo.com/pyometra#module11554978


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

tessalover said:


> I know this may be a long shot... but I'm gonna try. Would anyone be willing to write a letter of concern for Tessa to my father, I know I've got him won over to get the surgery when she get's worse, but it will be to late then, I just need to win him over for it to be now or as soon as they get home or when there gone. Please. All I ask is that it is not judgmental towards my father (my father is very sick himself, severe stomach issues). Thank you.


I think the OP is hoping someone here will write a lett of concern to her father? I don't know much about this problem, but someone who does may be better able to word Tess's plight? Would someone be willing to do this?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Can he not just read this thread?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps this would give the dad more info and emphasize the serious nature and importance for immediate care.

Pyometra & Uterus Infections in Dogs


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay.
the OP says her dad is not willing to do surgery at this time and she does not have the resources to have it done on her own so....

TessaLover - can you talk to the vet tomorrow or Monday (is that a holiday? - then Tuesday) and see if Tessa can also be prescribed the prostaglandins? That would most likely be much less costly than surgery and I do believe the expense is part o what is holding your dad back.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

tessalover said:


> Wait. Wait. Wait. Wait...!!!
> The vet the looked at Tessa today said 1- days, that way the anitibiotics can get into her system and help fight off the infection a little bit that way theres not as big as a risk of infection spreading during surgery. Makes perfect sense! Right?


No! The antibiotics are of little consequence at this point in pyo. The important thing is getting the uterus out. THEN let antibiotics help as much as they can. Antibiotics do not stop an abcess (and pyo is basically one big internal abcess).


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Who can help?*



tessalover said:


> My parents leave tomorrow, if she get's worse I have a nieghbor who is going to take me in and my father has left money, but I have to call and get there permission. If this was my way she would be in the hospital right now and I would be there too.
> 
> And pain. I'm sorry. I know. It's harder on me then it is you. I'm losing my baby and best friend, but the vet is to stupid to help.
> 
> And crying. I haven't stopped. My eyes are burning because I've been crying so much.


GRF Friends, we have major progress here on Dad's part and our TessaLover has given this her all. Please please please appreciate how far this has come and how quickly.

In another message, TessaLover has asked if someone would write a message of concern to Dad. 

TessaLover, please correct me if I have misunderstood. Who would YOU LIKE to have write to your father? Can you look back through the thread and identify one or more GRF members whose words and stories might make sense to your father and influence him? Can you send a GRF personal message to those members and let them know that you want their and how to reach your father? (To protect your family's privacy, please do not put family contact info into this thread.) I'll send you a personal message with some other thoughts about this.

Have faith, TessaLover. You are working miracles here and at amazing speed. 

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hw is Tessa?

I would contact the vets that Karen 519 listed for you. And when your Dad leaves tomorrow.. take the money and get your neighbour to drive you there.

Your Dad might be angry initially, but he will get over it.

everybody on here is truly very worried about Tessa, and we are all praying that you do your very best for her.. and get her to the Vet.. ASAP

Sending prayers for Tessa


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> No! The antibiotics are of little consequence at this point in pyo. The important thing is getting the uterus out. THEN let antibiotics help as much as they can. Antibiotics do not stop an abcess (and pyo is basically one big internal abcess).


 
Tessalover.... Iowa Gold is a VET. Perhaps your dad would listen to this. I certainly hope so!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have only just got home from work and am catching up on all this. It's not what I was hoping to see since I left off this morning.

TessaLover, if you lived near me, I would come pick you and dear Tessa up and get her to a vet tomorrow. Yes, it's the long weekend, but there are emergency vets. Where exactly are you? Near Halifax? St. John's? Any major city? This is your friend, your dog, and she needs you to help her. Are your parents leaving a car for you? What if Tessa suddenly takes a turn for the worse? This is just breaking me heart. I can't imagine leaving a dog to suffer and be sick when there is something that can be done. What do your parents not understand about this? She is sick. She needs care. $500 is nothing compared to losing your dog. 

I'm sorry - I don't mean to be harsh. But this is very upsetting to me.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My Vet is really like an old fashioned country Vet...he does not believe in unneccessary testing or surgeries. When my dogs got Pyo, he emphatically stated that surgery was our only option, if we wanted to save them. Especially in the case of Wolfie, being at such an advanced age, I questioned possibly just giving her strong antibiotics. He again said surgery was our only option to save her...Sadly in her case the infection got the best of her, her immune system went into overdrive and we lost her.

I am sending tons of positive thoughts and energy your way.....


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Another suggestion, that might help, is to PM me with your location and where the nearest vet is, and I can post on the rescue transport lists I'm on - perhaps someone in the area would be willing to drive you guys. 

When Bender had Pyo, I was away for the weekend and the neighbors who were watching her noticed she was drinking a lot (ice cream bucket or two a day) and not really eating (she's a food hound). Then they noticed some puss, but again didn't think it abnormal or to call me. When I got back, she was walking around and quiet but not laying around as if she was ill, just not as hyper as normal. She had no blood, just puss, but it was dripping (sorry if it's gross). Was on the phone to the vet right away, who asked how she was doing, was she walking about and so on. Then she said give her a cookie or something, which I did and she ate it. Ok, she said, then tomorrow morning at 9 am she's going in, no food, no water from now on. We arrived and they had techs waiting, before anything else she had an IV in (this was before paperwork was even done, they asked if it was Bender and went to work) and was being prepped for surgery. They did not wait or try antibiotics, they just got to the root of the problem.

Even still, she was sick and out of it for a good week, as in laying around and on lots of meds, and it was at least ten days before she was anywhere near normal for her.

Lana


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Be careful, please*

Everyone who wants to help - I beg you to please be careful. Encouraging a minor to defy a parent is not a good thing and it is not likely to help in the long run.

Helping Tessa is not the only goal. The family needs to survive this together. And TessaLover's father has come a very long way today. Give the man some credit. He is responding to the vet who has actually examined Tessa and to TessaLover, whom he obviously loves. 

Applying more pressure to TessaLover will not help.

Lucy


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Okay.
> the OP says her dad is not willing to do surgery at this time and she does not have the resources to have it done on her own so....
> 
> TessaLover - can you talk to the vet tomorrow or Monday (is that a holiday? - then Tuesday) and see if Tessa can also be prescribed the prostaglandins? That would most likely be much less costly than surgery and I do believe the expense is part o what is holding your dad back.


 
Treating with prostagladins cannot be done at home. There are risks, and the dog needs to be in hospital and constantly monitored. This is usually only done if there is a chance for the bitch to be bred in the future. Frankly, I doubt this vet would know how to do it. Spaying her offers her the best chance of survival, and eliminates the possibility of another pyo.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

My dad think that if we give it time the infection will clear up and they they will just do a normal spay. Less money he says. 
I know that won't happen, the longer we wait the less time she has. I'm still trying to come up with a plan for tomorrow how am I am going to get her to the right vet. I have the drive and the money, just need a vet who is willing. Hope the phone is all charged up!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tessalover...I am sooo sorry you are having to deal with this. I know how painful it can be to know someone you love is suffering and feeling like your hands are tied with no good options.
I wish you and your dear Tessa strength and guidance and comfort....


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

tessalover said:


> My dad think that if we give it time the infection will clear up and they they will just do a normal spay. Less money he says.
> I know that won't happen, the longer we wait the less time she has. I'm still trying to come up with a plan for tomorrow how am I am going to get her to the right vet. I have the drive and the money, just need a vet who is willing. Hope the phone is all charged up!


Here's to you for having the courage to do the most you can for an animal despite adversity placed in front of you. You truly are a great ambassador for Tessa and showing your true animal-loving colours. No matter what the outcome, I hope you realize that you've done everything you can and have gained my respect.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Vet hospitals in Atlantic Canada*

Sounds like you're making progress, Tessalover. Here are some more leads:

Here is a Canadian Forum's list of emergency vet hospitals that are open 24 hours: Emergency veterinary 24 hour hospitals in Canada and the USA - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca

Metro Animal Emergency Clinic in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia: Metro Animal Emergency Clinic - Dartmouth, Nova Scotia

Atlantic Veterinary Hospital in Rothesay, NB: Atlantic Veterinary Hospital

Fundy Vet Hospitals (with a specialty in reproductive issues), also in Nova Scotia: Fundy Vets - Home page

If none of these are close enough, perhaps they can point you to a place close to you.

Hope all goes well tomorrow,
Lucy


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I pray you get your beloved Tessa to the vet asap. Pyo is a killer and the only answer is surgery. I am sorry to hear about your obstacles but it sounds as if you are trying all you can, Bless you.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if the vet actually scanned Tessa? I would have thought that any vet would have considered a Pyo as the first port of call and then acted upon it.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Tessa, be brave, be strong and know you're doing everything _you_ can, Tessa couldnt ask for more than that. I wonder how your dad would feel that if when his illnesses threatened his life everyone just said lets just wait and see, we're going away for the weekend. Or if the vet had their own animals in danger would they do the same still? It beggars belief that a _vet _would be so incompetent and negligent, maybe they should be reported.
Good luck, keep us informed (((hugs)))


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Any new news?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hopefully they're heading for the vet this morning. 
Just reading some of the threads made me concerned enough that *I* would have driven Tessa to the vet myself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

TESSALOVER

PRAYING you and Tessa are alright.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Sweetie,

I hope this morning brings hope. I have been thinking of you and Tessa a lot and sure wish I was close to you.

Big hugs to you. It is so hard when our dogs are sick and we are adults and can choose what to do. I know this is unbelievably hard on you and I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover

LOOK-SWEET GIRL HAS OFFERED TO HELP YOU.

Yesterday, 09:45 PM 
Sweet Girl 
Member Join Date: Jun 2010
Location: Toronto
Posts: 452 

I have only just got home from work and am catching up on all this. It's not what I was hoping to see since I left off this morning.

TessaLover, if you lived near me, I would come pick you and dear Tessa up and get her to a vet tomorrow. Yes, it's the long weekend, but there are emergency vets. Where exactly are you? Near Halifax? St. John's? Any major city? This is your friend, your dog, and she needs you to help her. Are your parents leaving a car for you? What if Tessa suddenly takes a turn for the worse? This is just breaking me heart. I can't imagine leaving a dog to suffer and be sick when there is something that can be done. What do your parents not understand about this? She is sick. She needs care. $500 is nothing compared to losing your dog. 

I'm sorry - I don't mean to be harsh. But this is very upsetting to me.


----------



## Luvmygoldens2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tessalover, I'm praying for you and your little girl. I hope you are able to get to the vet today. Please keep us posted. I'm so worried for you and your Tessa.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Tessalover,

I would be willing to write a letter, but I think Iowa Gold would be better since she is a vet! Let us know if you want a letter from her and we will get in touch with her, or I can write a letter if you want me to.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

tessalover said:


> My dad think that if we give it time the infection will clear up and they they will just do a normal spay. Less money he says.
> I know that won't happen, the longer we wait the less time she has. I'm still trying to come up with a plan for tomorrow how am I am going to get her to the right vet. I have the drive and the money, just need a vet who is willing. Hope the phone is all charged up!


Good luck to you and Tessa. I haven't stopped thinking about you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

TessaLover... is everything okay? How did she do through the night? I'm hoping you are maybe not online because you've taken her to the vet this morning. Please let us know how she is..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been praying for Tessa. Poor girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you and Tessa this morning and hoping you've found a way to get her the care she needs.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Praying for Tessa, that she is receiving the care much needed this morning. I know what a difficult night it must have been been for you both. My thoughts and prayers are with you, for a positive report when you can.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Continued prayers coming for Tessa & Tesslover .. please update us when you can.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Still waiting to hear! Gosh its been a long day.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*How are you and Tessa?*

Please keep us posted. A lot of people are holding you and Tessa in our thoughts and prayers. 

With hopes you have continued to make progress and that Tessa had a good night,

Lucy


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sorry guys, there's nothing new. 
Tessa's still holding on. She slept ok last night, but she didn't actual want to leave my room till 2 this after noon,however that resulted in her pee in my room twice (I have hard wood floor so it's ok). I tried to get her to go outside numerous times, but she just wat wanted to lay there. Right now were in the living room. She's peacefully sleeping on the floor. The only down side, she doesn't really have appitate now.
I have talked to my mom on the phone just a little bit ago and told her that Tessa's bleeding more (she's not so much bleeding more it's just that now it's more the blood the mucas stuff with it) and won't eat now(Yes she got her medecine). She's going on my dad side even though I know she's still on mine it's just that she's scared, she's not liking the idea that she's 4 hours away from me right now. I so badly want to take Tessa to the vet, but I can't go behind my parents back. 

Please don't be upset with me. I'm doing all I can right now.And don't tell me to call my parents and beg them to let me take her to the vet, because then they'll be on there way home and i be under my sisters wrath for the rest of my life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Checking in on you and Tessa.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread just really upsets me. Not fair to poor Tessa.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> This thread just really upsets me. Not fair to poor Tessa.


 
I'm sorry. At least you can't see her. It's killing me, but a idiot of a vet decided to say the wonr ghitng when both my parents know already that she needs the surgery now. my dad doesn't want to take her to another vet cause it will cost to much money.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessa

How is Tessa today?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This poor poor dog. She's suffering, she's in pain, and she needs HELP.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Tessa
> 
> How is Tessa today?


 

I'm sorry guys, there's nothing new. 
Tessa's still holding on. She slept ok last night, but she didn't actual want to leave my room till 2 this after noon,however that resulted in her pee in my room twice (I have hard wood floor so it's ok). I tried to get her to go outside numerous times, but she just wat wanted to lay there. Right now were in the living room. She's peacefully sleeping on the floor. The only down side, she doesn't really have appitate now.
I have talked to my mom on the phone just a little bit ago and told her that Tessa's bleeding more (she's not so much bleeding more it's just that now it's more the blood the mucas stuff with it) and won't eat now(Yes she got her medecine). She's going on my dad side even though I know she's still on mine it's just that she's scared, she's not liking the idea that she's 4 hours away from me right now. I so badly want to take Tessa to the vet, but I can't go behind my parents back. 

Please don't be upset with me. I'm doing all I can right now.And don't tell me to call my parents and beg them to let me take her to the vet, because then they'll be on there way home and i be under my sisters wrath for the rest of my life.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Guys, I'm sorry. I know you all hate me right now and you all believe I'm neglating my dog, but what else can a 16 year old do?
I'm doing all I can right now.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Did you see my PM I sent last night ?
Check your PM's.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa

Is the vet you go to an emergency vet that is open 24 hrs. a day or is it one that is open 8-5:00. Could you call there and tell them that Tessa won't eat and that she is bleeding and there is mucous in the blood.
I hate to say this, but if Tessa doesn't get to a vet she is going to die. 
I don't want to upset you because I understand what a position you are in, but I would BEG AND PLEAD with my parents!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She made it through the night - that's good. Not wanting eat is not so good - when will your parents be back? Is your neighbor still willing to drive you and Tessa to the vet?

I don't think you should go without your parents permission, but your sisters - well they'd need to just get over it  You certainly didn't ask that your Tessa get so sick and they would need to understand that.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*We're still with you*

TessaLover, many of us are still with you in spirit. We know you are doing all that you can for Tessa and I am so very glad that you stayed home with her.

I am not an alarmist, but my experience with many dogs over almost 60 years has been that they stop eating and won't go outside when they are ready to die.

If I were you, I'd risk a sister's wrath today and call my parents home. I believe Tessa's condition is that serious.

Lucy


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> She made it through the night - that's good. Not wanting eat is not so good - when will your parents be back? Is your neighbor still willing to drive you and Tessa to the vet?
> 
> I don't think you should go without your parents permission, but your sisters - well they'd need to just get over it  You certainly didn't ask that your Tessa get so sick and they would need to understand that.


 
My parents are back tomorrow morning. My nieghbor is still willing to drive, I have 2 willing to drive me in, but parents permission. But my parnt's think that by tomorrow her medecine will start to make her feel a little better and then by the 2nd there will be no infection and she will be bale to have a normal spay.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa


Did you read WLR's Private Msg. to you?


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Tessa
> 
> 
> Did you read WLR's Private Msg. to you?


 
yes and I replied


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*tessalover*

Tessalover

Tessalover I think is looking for someone with knowledge of the pyometra to go in Chat Room with her. 
I have never been in Chat Room.
Can someone talk to her in there?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Call your Dad, please*

I ache for you, TessaLover, and for Tessa. Anyone on the GRF who is angry with you just hasn't been paying enough attention to this thread.

Having run up many thousands of dollars in vet bills for two dogs in one year, I have a lot of sympathy for your father, too. Emergency surgery on a dog can be very costly. But I don't think Tessa can wait much longer. If you can get them to come home - or authorize your neighbor to take you and Tessa to a vet who will give her the surgery - it's time to try.

Did anyone ever write to your Dad? Do you want someone to try? Perhaps a GRF member who is a vet?

Hang in there and please keep us posted. 

Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*IowaGold?*



Karen519 said:


> Tessalover
> 
> Tessalover I think is looking for someone with knowledge of the pyometra to go in Chat Room with her.
> I have never been in Chat Room.
> Can someone talk to her in there?


Karen, can you reach Iowa Gold? Or another GRF member who is a vet? That's probably the ideal contact now.

Lucy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread is just too heartbreaking. I can understand the OP not wanting to defy her parents by taking Tessa to the vet but what I'm having a hard time with is her parents standing by and watching a beloved family member suffer. I'm sorry, but I just don't get it. 

I wish I lived closer...I'd go get Tessa and take her to the vet myself. 

I'm almost scared to open this thread anymore.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

TessaLover,

Know that we are here for you - even those of us who don't have the experience or knowledge to impress your parents of the need for Tessa to get to the vet now. 

Can your neighbors come over and see how Tessa is and call your parents and confirm she is getting worse? Maybe your parents would then give permission.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> I ache for you, TessaLover, and for Tessa. Anyone on the GRF who is angry with you just hasn't been paying enough attention to this thread.
> 
> Having run up many thousands of dollars in vet bills for two dogs in one year, I have a lot of sympathy for your father, too. Emergency surgery on a dog can be very costly. But I don't think Tessa can wait much longer. If you can get them to come home - or authorize your neighbor to take you and Tessa to a vet who will give her the surgery - it's time to try.
> 
> ...


 

I want to give her more time, but I know that's only doing more damage to her. 
I don't think anything's gonna change his mind now. And even if a letter were written he wouldn't get it till tonight at the hotel. 
I want to just call a vet, but I'm to scared. And as of right now I have no vet that will do the surgery NOW.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Iowa Gold*

I emld and pm'd Iowa Gold. I hope she checks her msgs.

Tessalover: Call one of the Emergency Vets I sent to you the ones near you and they would do emergency surgery.


If the neighbor comes over to see Tessa is getting worse and then calls your parents that should convince them.

I don't think Tessa will make it through the night.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> TessaLover,
> 
> Know that we are here for you - even those of us who don't have the experience or knowledge to impress your parents of the need for Tessa to get to the vet now.
> 
> Can your neighbors come over and see how Tessa is and call your parents and confirm she is getting worse? Maybe your parents would then give permission.


 
Never thought of that one. Now I have to decide witch one.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I emld and pm'd Iowa Gold. I hope she checks her msgs.
> 
> Tessalover: Call one of the Emergency Vets I sent to you the ones near you and they would do emergency surgery.
> 
> ...


 
But money, my parents would kill me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Can someone call your Dad?*



tessalover said:


> I want to give her more time, but I know that's only doing more damage to her.
> I don't think anything's gonna change his mind now. And even if a letter were written he wouldn't get it till tonight at the hotel.
> I want to just call a vet, but I'm to scared. And as of right now I have no vet that will do the surgery NOW.


How about a phone call to him? If we can reach a GRF member who is a vet and will talk with him?

I posted a list of emergency vets in Atlantic Canada. Did you see that, or should I post it again? One of the items is a Forum list of emergency vets across Canada. They can help you find an emergency vet close to you, if you don't see one. But any of them will need an adult to authorize the surgery and agree to pay the bill.

Still with you,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Cost control?*

Perhaps a rescue would help with the cost, as an alternative to letting Tessa die or have to leave her family?

Does this make any sense? I don't know nearly enough about rescues, especially in Canada.

Lucy


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't believe this is happening...this is animal cruelty and someone should calll the authorities...Tessalover I know you are doing everything in your power and you love Tessa...but enough is enough...maybe the SPCA...or someone in rescue can help...


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> How about a phone call to him? If we can reach a GRF member who is a vet and will talk with him?
> 
> I posted a list of emergency vets in Atlantic Canada. Did you see that, or should I post it again? One of the items is a Forum list of emergency vets across Canada. They can help you find an emergency vet close to you, if you don't see one. But any of them will need an adult to authorize the surgery and agree to pay the bill.
> 
> ...


Phone call... he would kill. 

Bill is paid and adult will be able to, my nieghtbor.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is your neighbor on their way?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Osogold said:


> I can't believe this is happening...this is animal cruelty and someone should calll the authorities...Tessalover I know you are doing everything in your power and you love Tessa...but enough is enough...maybe the SPCA...or someone in rescue can help...


No, this is a parent who is listening to a vet (who may have given bad advice) and who is trying to control cost. He's not heartless and neither is the vet. You'd be hard pressed to make a case with authorities when the father is following the vet's advice - even though we don't agree with that advice.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What about Saint John? Says they have emergency services

Saint John Animal Hospital Ltd
Veterinarians & Specialists, Emergency Services
1700 Manawagonish Road
Saint John, NB E2M 3Y5
Veterinary Clinic
Saint John, New Brunswick Emergency Services, Canada - Dog-Friendly Listings


Saint John Animal Hospital Ltd
save this listing mark this as one of my spots

*
»
*1700 Manawagonish Road
Saint John, NB E2M 3Y5
Canada 
(506) 635-8100
[ edit name/address ]*Categories [ edit ]
Veterinarians & Specialists, Emergency Services


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

tessalover said:


> Phone call... he would kill.
> 
> Bill is paid and adult will be able to, my nieghtbor.


Nope, your Dad plainly loves you and he cares about Tessa, or he wouldn't have left money for her surgery and neighbors who are authorized to help you. Have a little more faith in him, Tessalover. He isn't doing what you (and we) want him to do, but he has come a very long way in a short time. He is learning.

Lucy


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Nope, your Dad plainly loves you and he cares about Tessa, or he wouldn't have left money for her surgery and neighbors who are authorized to help you. Have a little more faith in him, Tessalover. He isn't doing what you (and we) want him to do, but he has come a very long way in a short time. He is learning.
> 
> Lucy


??? Really?


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes but the SPCA could step in as it sure sounds like Tessa is suffering and they have the authority to remove the dog and make sure she get the treatment/surgery she deserves!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope this neighbor is on the way and that the emergency vet knows you are on your way so they can be prepared for her. The longer you wait, the less likely that she will do well. As I said last night, time is of the essence.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is what Iowa Gold said yesterday*

Tessalover: This is what Iowa Gold Said Yesterday. She knows what she is talking about.


*


IowaGold said:



No! The antibiotics are of little consequence at this point in pyo. The important thing is getting the uterus out. THEN let antibiotics help as much as they can. Antibiotics do not stop an abcess (and pyo is basically one big internal abcess).

Click to expand...

*


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Emergency vets in Atlantic Canada*



GoldensGirl said:


> Sounds like you're making progress, Tessalover. Here are some more leads:
> 
> Here is a Canadian Forum's list of emergency vet hospitals that are open 24 hours: Emergency veterinary 24 hour hospitals in Canada and the USA - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca
> 
> ...


Here is the list I posted last night - emergency vets in Atlantic Canada and a forum listing of emergency vets across Canada. Posting again so that it's quick to find.

Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> ??? Really?


Yes, really. Read the whole thread. He has come a long way. Not everyone is made of money. He is doing what the local vet advised, as many GRF members would do. We don't help TessaLover by driving a wedge between her and her father.

Lucy


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

i have read the whole thread, actually. thought about poor tessa all night. 

you know, if i said what i actually WANTED to say, i'd probably be banned from the forum.

so i'll kindly keep my mouth shut and just follow this heartbreaking thread.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I hope this neighbor is on the way and that the emergency vet knows you are on your way so they can be prepared for her. The longer you wait, the less likely that she will do well. As I said last night, time is of the essence.


Are you willing to join a chat with tessalover? She is looking for someone knowledgeable to do that, and so far nobody has gotten through to IowaGold.

Thanks,
Lucy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Nope, your Dad plainly loves you and he cares about Tessa, or he wouldn't have left money for her surgery and neighbors who are authorized to help you. Have a little more faith in him, Tessalover. He isn't doing what you (and we) want him to do, but he has come a very long way in a short time. He is learning.
> 
> Lucy


 
I'm sorry, but if daddy cared about Tessa, Tessa would have been driven 2.5 hours to another vet and would have had surgery by now. Unfortunately, by the time he figures it out, it may be too late for poor Tessa.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Osogold said:


> Yes but the SPCA could step in as it sure sounds like Tessa is suffering and they have the authority to remove the dog and make sure she get the treatment/surgery she deserves!!


 
Would you please stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM NOT NEGLECTING MY DOG!!!!!! HAVE A HEART!!! I'M DOING ALL I CAN BUT YOU DON'T SEEM TO REALIEZE THAT. PLEASE READ THE MESSAGE I SENT YOU AND MAYBE YOU'LL UNDERSTAND.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I hope this neighbor is on the way and that the emergency vet knows you are on your way so they can be prepared for her. The longer you wait, the less likely that she will do well. As I said last night, time is of the essence.


Oh, excellent point. When your neighbor gets there, the vet needs to know you are on your way in with a dog probable pyometra (sp?) and probably needs an emergency spay - that Tessa has been on antibiotics and is getting worse and is now not eating, that the discharge is increasing and she doesn't want to go out. An Emergency Vet should be set up to meet you at the door with a gurney to get her in fast.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> i have read the whole thread, actually. thought about poor tessa all night.


You are not alone in that. I hope you will stay with this. Tessa and her family need your prayers.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa

Please call an emergency vet near you and your neighbor to come and drive you and tell the emergency vet you have a dog w/pyometra and immediate surgery will be necessary. They will have a gurney waiting for you.

God Bless you-prayers are with Tessa and you!!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I hope you all have an amzing day! I'm going to go until someone on here decides there going to care instead of rip my apart and tell me how horrible I am. Good bye!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been following this thread from when Tessalover posted the OP. From all angles I find this situation distressing but from many thousands of miles away I feel the pressure of this situation so god only knows how this poor 16 year old child feels left in the thick of it!

You're in my thoughts and I hope there is a quick and hopefully positive resolution to this heartbreaking situation xx


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

tessalover said:


> Would you please stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM NOT NEGLECTING MY DOG!!!!!! HAVE A HEART!!! I'M DOING ALL I CAN BUT YOU DON'T SEEM TO REALIEZE THAT. PLEASE READ THE MESSAGE I SENT YOU AND MAYBE YOU'LL UNDERSTAND.


Easy, TessaLover. You're catching a lot of flack, but only because people care and want to help and they are frustrated that they can't. 

You are doing all you can do, and that's all anybody can ask. Most of us are trying to help you think of new things to try because multiple heads are better than one in some crises.

We're still with you,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

TESSALOVER

Try calling the emergency vet-Tessa Needs You. Ignore the comments

What about Saint John? Says they have emergency services

Saint John Animal Hospital Ltd
Veterinarians & Specialists, Emergency Services
1700 Manawagonish Road
Saint John, NB E2M 3Y5
Veterinary Clinic
Saint John, New Brunswick Emergency Services, Canada - Dog-Friendly Listings


Saint John Animal Hospital Ltd
save this listing mark this as one of my spots

*
»
1700 Manawagonish Road
Saint John, NB E2M 3Y5
Canada 
(506) 635-8100


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Imagine you were this young girls age and the feeling of utter hopelessness you'd have in this situation. She is a child... doing her ****** best for this dog and people are saying to call the SPCA and that Tessa is being neglected? What? Nothing like throwing salt on the wounds of an already scared little girl. People, have the heart that god gave you and realize its not her fault, nor her parents. They have brought Tessa to a vet (who is in a ****** better spot to make a diagnosis and decision of what's best for her) and are doing what a vet informed them to do.

You're not sitting there, cleaning up blood and watching your best friend die in front of you. This little girl is... and there's nothing she can do about it but sit here and be berated by us adults over a decision a vet and her parents made? We should be ashamed.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

She's gone, Karen. We can only hope for the best.

Lucy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope Tessalover comes back on here...you all have to remember she is a child....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Braccarius said:


> Imagine you were this young girls age and the feeling of utter hopelessness you'd have in this situation. She is a child... doing her ****** best for this dog and people are saying to call the SPCA and that Tessa is being neglected? What? Nothing like throwing salt on the wounds of an already scared little girl. People, have the heart that god gave you and realize its not her fault, nor her parents. They have brought Tessa to a vet (who is in a ****** better spot to make a diagnosis and decision of what's best for her) and are doing what a vet informed them to do.
> 
> You're not sitting there, cleaning up blood and watching your best friend die in front of you. This little girl is... and there's nothing she can do about it but sit here and be berated by us adults over a decision a vet and her parents made? We should be ashamed.


Well said. Bless you

Lucy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

TessaLover,

If you check back in, please know most of us care very much and know you are in a difficult spot - you are doing everything you can! 

Please call your neighbor and 2 of us have posted what the vet needs to know as you are on your way in - Hugs and prayers going out to you and Tessa.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hard words to say and to hear, but I think that if there is absolutely no way to convince the dad to get the surgery done, the best alternative is to euthanize her. Better than letting her die a slow painful death.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just emld. Tessalover and I hope she opens her email.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I think we all realize that she is a child. However this is one of those times she needs to act like an adult! If she is old enough to have a dog and if she is old enough to be left at home with the dog and given the authority by her parents to take Tessa to the vet if need be, she needs to use that authority to help Tessa. This may be the defining moment of her life, as she stated in the title to this thread. She needs to grow up right now for her dog.

Luckily I was never in this kind of situation. My parents would have done anything for our dogs and I was the youngest in a large family so by the time I was 16 I had older brothers and sisters around who I could have turned to to help, but I would like to think I would have been brave enough to say "**** the consequences, I am doing what I have to do" and believe me, I am someone who avoids confrontation especially with my dad.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Hard words to say and to hear, but I think that if there is absolutely no way to convince the dad to get the surgery done, the best alternative is to euthanize her. Better than letting her die a slow painful death.


 
I agree....the thought of that poor baby lying there in pain rips at my heart. Way too upsetting!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> I think we all realize that she is a child. However this is one of those times she needs to act like an adult! If she is old enough to have a dog and if she is old enough to be left at home with the dog and given the authority by her parents to take Tessa to the vet if need be, she needs to use that authority to help Tessa. This may be the defining moment of her life, as she stated in the title to this thread. She needs to grow up right now for her dog.
> 
> Luckily I was never in this kind of situation. My parents would have done anything for our dogs and I was the youngest in a large family so by the time I was 16 I had older brothers and sisters around who I could have turned to to help, but I would like to think I would have been brave enough to say "**** the consequences, I am doing what I have to do" and believe me, I am someone who avoids confrontation especially with my dad.


She has been pressured to the point that she logged off and left us. How does that help?

No vet that I know would perform surgery without authorization from the owner, and I suspect that means mom or dad, not our 16-year old member.

This is not a good place to vent our frustrations, especially not on TessaLover. We can't help her or help Tessa if she is scared away from the GRF.

Lucy


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Hard words to say and to hear, but I think that if there is absolutely no way to convince the dad to get the surgery done, the best alternative is to euthanize her. Better than letting her die a slow painful death.


I am one of the hardest, no nonsense guys you'll find I tell people how it is for a living. Even I can see the need for compassion for the owner, not just the dog in this case.... why are so many here blind to that?


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow......we all know the bond we share with these special creatures and if someone is willing to orginize the vet visit I am willing to put up the first $300 US to get this done. Simply let Dad know that we "Golden Dog Huggers" are a bit "enthusiastic" but want nothing more than to see a sweet girl mature with her sweet gloden....because we already know what she will remember when she is 30. If it's a scam, I am a sucker....but I think Iowa Gold could make a few calls! Anyone esle in?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just e-mailed her too. I think TessaLover just got too overwhelmed and had to log off.
How many of us can't remember being so young and powerless to control something like this? My heart goes out to the young girl as well as the dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cali*

Cali

If I had a job I would be donating. Bless you for the offer.
My heart is breaking for Tessa and Tessalover.
I am praying Tessalover comes back.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Braccarius said:


> I am one of the hardest, no nonsense guys you'll find I tell people how it is for a living. Even I can see the need for compassion for the owner, not just the dog in this case.... why are so many here blind to that?


I made my comment with complete compassion for the owner. I am a middle school teacher, I would never suggest a child go against her parent. But I also can't imagine a child (or anyone else) sitting with her dog watching her die a painful death. If it were my dog in that situation and I knew I wasn't going to be able to save her, I would be begging someone to let her go and end her suffering.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's no longer online. I hope she comes back. 
I sent a PM in the hopes that she'll at least see that members of GRF are trying to reach her and she'll log back on. 
I'm guessing you've all done the same. 
Also hoping 'no news is good news'.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been trying to keep up with this thread but am I missing something?...I thought the dad left money and permission for the neighbor to take Tessa to the vet if she got worse. Not eating or wanting to go out sounds like worse. Is the neighbor now not willing to drive them?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow52 said:


> I've been trying to keep up with this thread but am I missing something?...I thought the dad left money and permission for the neighbor to take Tessa to the vet if she got worse. Not eating or wanting to go out sounds like worse. Is the neighbor now not willing to drive them?


What we're missing now is a willing vet. And TessaLover, who has been scared away by well-meant suggestions that seemed harsh to her. She has gone off-line.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I was under the same impression as Willow52?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> We can't help her or help Tessa if she is scared away from the GRF.


We can't help them if she's here, either. Their minds are obviously made up. The fact that she's 16 years old isn't an excuse. 16 year olds are a lot more grown up than you are all giving them credit for. I really don't think that an emergency vet would turn them away because she's only 16. And, as she said, her father left her the money. If she pays up front, there's no need for someone over 18 to sign that they'll pay a bill. Yes, the vet gave poor advice. But if she KNOWS that the vet gave poor advice, then she can't use that as an excuse. If you know that what the vet said is wrong and you have the money to get it fixed, then it is up to you to do so. Yeah, her parents might be mad. But I know I'd rather have someone be mad at me and have my dog alive. IMHO, it's a no-brainer. Take the dog to the vet.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> What we're missing now is a willing vet.


We don't know that we're missing a willing vet as no other vets have been called. It could be as simple as a phone call, but she's afraid of making her dad mad and upsetting her sisters by cutting their vacation a day short.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

In my experience, emergency vet surgery costs well over $500, which is the amount that I believe the dad left.

Folks, please back off on the criticism. Please. Even if you're right, we can't help if TessaLover can't stand to put up with us.

Lucy


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

All I'm saying is that no vet is going to turn her away if the alternative is a dog bleeding to death. It wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

I think the amount left was $500.
My heart is breaking for Tessa and this teenager.
All we can do now is pray.
If anyone wants to email her and encourage her to come back, that might help!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=11699


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I find the tone of some messages in this thread very hard to take - and I'm a tough computer scientist of almost 60. No wonder the girl left.

Lucy


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Let's just offer her our support and experience. Tessa, I am a new owner and I know first hand that the people here are passionate but only have the best of intentions and WANT to help....please understand that. We are only a few bucks away from putting our money where our mouth is! Find a way to talk to Pops and let's get it done! My daughter is 12 and feels just as strongly about her dear Cali as you do about Tessa...... My daughter's name is Alizabeth and will be starting her Dog Therapy certification (TDI) in 2 weeks so she can help others feel the same love and admiration that both you and her already know. Everyone here is on your (and your family's) side and they only want you to err on the side of caution....let's not wait. Please get you folk's approval and let us help.


----------



## Nikki (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Tessalover,

I haven't read all of the replies because this thread is long, but I say that if you guys can afford it, surgery and hospitalization will give you a good chance at saving your dog's life. That being said, she is very systemically sick, and will probably need a lot of nursing care, which can rack up the vet bills. If she does pull through, though - she WILL lead a normal life again! My golden had a pyometra at age 6, and we also didn't know what was happening at the time. It was very scary, but she made it, and she's 10 years old and happy & alive today . 

The fact that she has an open pyometra (as some people have mentioned here) is better - closed pyometras can kill a dog without the owner even knowing what is wrong. And the fact that your vet wants to wait a day is not the best thing in the world, but is possible with an open, draining uterine infection. If she had a closed pyometra, it would be very irresponsible of a veterinarian to recommend waiting overnight to you guys. 

Good luck, and don't feel wrong in whatever you decide. If you guys truly can't afford the emergency care and hospitalization, that is not wrong. Everyone's situation is different. I am thinking of your family and your dog and I hope that you get her back, happy and healthy to enjoy life with you guys!

____

Okay - I just read slightly more of this thread, and I am so sorry that you have been put in this situation - no one deserves this and it's obvious how much you love your dog! I really hope things are worked out, and I am thinking of you and Tessa.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I find it absolutely mind boggling that this teen is left alone in this position. As a parent who's raised two sons, I can't imagine putting my child through something like this.... let alone a pet. All that being said, there has been alot of information and advice passed along. Sites explaining the seriousness and definition of pyometra, advice from a vet, as well as the concern and advice from numerous GRF'ers. However, time is ticking by and Tessa continues to suffer. While I can do nothing about all the family dynamics going on, I can be a voice for a helpless and very very sick golden. All the talk in the world is not going to change the fact that she needs help NOW... her life depends on it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Braccarius said:


> Imagine you were this young girls age and the feeling of utter hopelessness you'd have in this situation. She is a child... doing her ****** best for this dog and people are saying to call the SPCA and that Tessa is being neglected? What? Nothing like throwing salt on the wounds of an already scared little girl. People, have the heart that god gave you and realize its not her fault, nor her parents. They have brought Tessa to a vet (who is in a ****** better spot to make a diagnosis and decision of what's best for her) and are doing what a vet informed them to do.
> 
> You're not sitting there, cleaning up blood and watching your best friend die in front of you. This little girl is... and there's nothing she can do about it but sit here and be berated by us adults over a decision a vet and her parents made? We should be ashamed.


I totally agree with Braccarius on this. This family took the dog to the vet and are following the vet's instructions. It may be wrong but to take out our frustrations on this girl is not the way to go. She is doing everything she can. The neighbor will not take Tessa to the vet without the permission of the parents, they live in a place that does not have another vet unless it is 2 hrs away. So it isnt like she can just call a cab. No vet will do anything without her parents signature, as she is a minor. It does no good to make her feel worse then she already does. She is watching her dog go downhill and cannot do anything about it. Calling authorities will do nothing and I doubt even if you did something like that, they would come on a holiday weekend. 

I pray that she has her neighbor come over and see that Tessa is getting worse, show the neighbor the thread that she will get worse without the surgery and call the father. Then take Tessa to the vet out of town. 

Please stop pushing Tessalover away by telling her to step up to the plate, she is hurting her dog by not taking her to the vet, defy her parents. We dont know the home situation but I would never tell a kid to defy her parents because we dont know what would happen then. 

Tessalover, 
Know that we are praying very hard for Tessa get help and the surgery. Please understand we are just worried. My heart goes out to you and her. Show your neighbor the thread and explain that the antibiotics will not work and she needs the surgery. Here is a website that explains it very well that spay is the only real option she can have to make it. 
Pyometra in Dogs ~ Pawprints and Purrs, Inc.

Good luck!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

In my expereince and I've had a lot with emergency vets and otherwise, you do have to be an adult and you'd better have a credit card to give them as soon as you walk in unless you have a previous relationship.

That said - Tessalover call your dad. He may not realize the seriousness of Tessa's condition, but he does love you. He will have serious regrets if Tessa does not make it because of how devastated you will be. If the emergency surgery will be too expensive I am sorry, but I understand too. In that case I shall just hope and pray your girl makes it through the weekend and holiday and can be taken care of next week.
Have you been able to take her temperature so you can also tell him if her temp is going up?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> I totally agree with Braccarius on this. This family took the dog to the vet and are following the vet's instructions. It may be wrong but to take out our frustrations on this girl is not the way to go. She is doing everything she can. The neighbor will not take Tessa to the vet without the permission of the parents, they live in a place that does not have another vet unless it is 2 hrs away. So it isnt like she can just call a cab. No vet will do anything without her parents signature, as she is a minor. It does no good to make her feel worse then she already does. She is watching her dog go downhill and cannot do anything about it. Calling authorities will do nothing and I doubt even if you did something like that, they would come on a holiday weekend.
> 
> I pray that she has her neighbor come over and see that Tessa is getting worse, show the neighbor the thread that she will get worse without the surgery and call the father. Then take Tessa to the vet out of town.
> 
> ...


Bless you for saying what many of us believe.

Lucy


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

All right. I'm going to say this because, you know, I obviously don't care about the dog... BUT.

I had an emergency hysterectomy because I had a miscarriage and started hemorrhaging. My uterus was going out of control. I very nearly bled to death. It was painful. So... I know how Tessa feels.

That said, I understand about not defying your parents, really, I do. I was 16 once too, but there are some things in life that have to be done. Your parents love you and I'm sure they would eventually get over it... but Tessa.

I don't think you're horrible. I just have a hard time with this kind of stuff. 

Maybe I'm the horrible person? Who knows.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I agree*

*I agree with Braccarius. I am PRAYING THAT Tessa is coming back or that the neighbor has taken she and Tessa to emergency!!*



BeauShel said:


> I totally agree with Braccarius on this. This family took the dog to the vet and are following the vet's instructions. It may be wrong but to take out our frustrations on this girl is not the way to go. She is doing everything she can. The neighbor will not take Tessa to the vet without the permission of the parents, they live in a place that does not have another vet unless it is 2 hrs away. So it isnt like she can just call a cab. No vet will do anything without her parents signature, as she is a minor. It does no good to make her feel worse then she already does. She is watching her dog go downhill and cannot do anything about it. Calling authorities will do nothing and I doubt even if you did something like that, they would come on a holiday weekend.
> 
> I pray that she has her neighbor come over and see that Tessa is getting worse, show the neighbor the thread that she will get worse without the surgery and call the father. Then take Tessa to the vet out of town.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Our young friend is back online. Please please please don't scare her away again. We can't help if she can't stand to be among us.

Lucy


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

From everyones posts I guess I am the bad guy here...all I was trying to do was to get someone to take control of the situation...Were I live the SPCA could be called and they would assess the situation and if Tessa was in dire straights..they would take control by getting her the medical help she needed...I can't see that the 16 yr old is unable to as you need to be 18yrs old to sign a consent form at any Veterinary Clinic...her parents are not taking control..so who is left? and why should a helpless dog suffer?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tessalover also explain to your Dad that the longer you wait, the more expensive it will be for the surgery. More extensive surgery,antibiotics, IV's, longer recovery, more pain meds*. IT WILL BE ALOT MORE EXPENSIVE* Maybe that will help to also change his mind.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts...but I was in the chat room last night and I just wanted to check on Tessa...I hope she got the help she needed. Please update when you can.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Osogold said:


> From everyones posts I guess I am the bad guy here...all I was trying to do was to get someone to take control of the situation...Were I live the SPCA could be called and they would assess the situation and if Tessa was in dire straights..they would take control by getting her the medical help she needed...I can't see that the 16 yr old is unable to as you need to be 18yrs old to sign a consent form at any Veterinary Clinic...her parents are not taking control..so who is left? and why should a helpless dog suffer?


You're not a bad person at all.... I think we just get so focused on "fixing the problem" that we forget about the person!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

janine said:


> I didn't read all the posts...but I was in the chat room last night and I just wanted to check on Tessa...I hope she got the help she needed. Please update when you can.


Tessa is at home with Tessalover. No surgery yet that we know of.

Earlier today Tessalover was looking for someone to join her in chat who knows about this. Are you game? If so, please PM her or email her. I think she feels very isolated right now.

Please be gentle. Our young friend is in enough distress already.

Thanks much,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Prayers for Tessa and her owner.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have read every message of this thread since the beginning - and I am detecting nothing but a helplessness among the people here. We are not angry at this young girl. We are dying to help her and her dog. We are desperately sad that a dog might be suffering. And if we're angry at anyone, it's the parents for leaving this poor girl alone to make decisions she is not equipped to make.

*Tessalover - we are not angry at you. We want to help you.*

Can you tell us where exactly you are? Maybe one of us lives nearby and can come and help you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

You still have my number...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Tessa is at home with Tessalover. No surgery yet that we know of.
> 
> Earlier today Tessalover was looking for someone to join her in chat who knows about this. Are you game? If so, please PM her or email her. I think she feels very isolated right now.
> 
> ...


I spent much time in chat with her last night (privately) and gave her my phone number. I told her to call me no matter the hour.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tessalover, Pointgold won't toot her own horn, but you need to know she is a very well respected breeder and KNOWS dogs and their conditions. Please take her advice to heart.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been following this thread from the beginning....sad,sad...Tessalover, can't you get a girlfriend to stay with you and Tessa? It's too much to take in alone, especially now another evening and night are coming....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I spent much time in chat with her last night (privately) and gave her my phone number. I told her to call me no matter the hour.


Thanks PG. Hopefully she will take you up on your offer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover

Please call PointGold.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Quick question - tessa had her antibiotics late (2:00 p.m.) because she didn't wake up till then. It is not 7:30 here. When should I give her the pill?
She's awakae and alert now, but still wanting to just lay.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Quick question - tessa had her antibiotics late (2:00 p.m.) because she didn't wake up till then. It is not 7:30 here. When should I give her the pill?
> She's awakae and alert now, but still wanting to just lay.


 
I'd give it to her at 8:00.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessalover

thank you PointGold for answering.

Will she eat or drink?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Tessalover, I'm glad you're back online. I don't have an answer for you, but someone else will. Please stay online.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

POintgold: Thanks for giving Tessalover your number and joining her in chat.
I don't know if Tessalover can call anyone in the states. I can't call her.

Tessalover - I hope and pray your girl does okay through the night and your father decides to have the surgery sooner rather than later.:crossfing

I know you are hurting and not in a position to do much. Was your neighbor willing to come over and see how Tessa is doing?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Pointgold, thank you.....you are a great caring person. You are a better person than I am and I am signing off this thread. I can't hold someones hand as they let their dog leave them. 

Sorry everyone and sorry Tessalover if I am being offensive or mean.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How is Tessa doing? We all hope she is doing better and that things with your Dad and the vet have moved forward.

We are as worried about you as we are worried about Tessa.

It is difficult for you to know what to do.. you want to help Tessa.. but you dont want to upset your parents either... that is understandable.

Some of us may sound harsh to you.. but that is because we are all feeling so helpless... we are not getting on to you.

Many of us have knowledge in different fields.. ie vets,..breeders, school teachers.. councillors.... parents... so we all understand how difficult it is for you.

But you said in a previous thread that once your Dad had left in the morning you would take the money and get your neighbour to take you to the vet... are you still going to do that?

I think you need an adult to step in and to see Tessa, call a vet or some animal authority such as the SPCA and take some of the pressure off you... perhaps the neighbour who said will take you to the vet.

Hoping and praying for Tessa... and of course for you.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Nieghtbors on there way here! Pleas pray


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*praying*

praying very hard!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Nieghtbors on there way here! Pleas pray


Excellent. Good job. Call me if you have ANY questions about what the vet is doing - or if you want the vet to talk to me and I can then relay all the info to your parents. It's hard when you are nervous, and easy to forget what is said...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Tessalover- so glad to hear your girl is getting the medical attention she needs. Congrats to you for standing up for her. I am keeping her in my thoughts!!

PG- You are amazing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Praying for you and Tessa!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Prayers in abundance*

Lots of prayers for all concerned.

Pointgold, I don't think Tessalover can call you, but she can do PM if you're online. I see that you have already been in chat with her. 

Thank you for all of us who have engaged in this. I am most grateful.

Lucy


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Holding Tessa and Tessalover in my thoughts and prayers. I hope the neighbor decides that Tessa needs to see a vet. PG, thank you for being there for this poor pup and her young owner.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know why she wouldn't be able to call... I call and receive calls from Canada frequently.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Take a pencil and paper with you, so that you can take notes of what the vet says.

You are doing good... we are all praying for you and Tessa


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank Goodness! Thank you PG for all that you've done to help Tessalover and Tessa. 

Prayers now for Tessa and the Vet who will be caring for her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good! I'm so glad you called your neighbour! That was a good decision.

If you're neighbour's not sure what to do, have him/her come read this thread. Or call one of us who've given you a phone number or said we'd call you if you give us yours. Okay?

Let us know what happens please!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

tessalover said:


> But money, my parents would kill me.


If finances are an issue, I know there are many people on the forum here who would be more than happy to pitch in to save Tessa. We've done it many times before. Please do not be ashamed to ask if you need it, especially if that is what your dad is most worried about.



coppers-mom said:


> POintgold: Thanks for giving Tessalover your number and joining her in chat.
> I don't know if Tessalover can call anyone in the states. I can't call her.
> 
> Tessalover - I hope and pray your girl does okay through the night and your father decides to have the surgery sooner rather than later.:crossfing
> ...


She should be able to phone the US, unless it is blocked, but I think she said she has family in Maine where her parenst are right now so I imagine it wouldn't be blocked. I have also PM'd her my cell # if she needs to call day or night and I will do whatever I can/need to do to help, even if that means getting on GRF to get intouch with other members for more advice, etc. 



tessalover said:


> Nieghtbors on there way here! Pleas pray


Praying for Tessa! :crossfing I sincerely hope that the neighbour thinks that her condition is serious enough to warrant a trip to the emergency vet for the surgery. Please keep us updated if you do leave for the vet!


Come on Tessa! Hang on a little longer!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Thank Goodness! Thank you PG for all that you've done to help Tessalover and Tessa.
> 
> Prayers now for Tessa and the Vet who will be caring for her.


I haven't done much at all, but I sure hope that this thing ends up okay.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> I don't know why she wouldn't be able to call... I call and receive calls from Canada frequently.


I was thinking of Dad's concern about cost - something she said about other calls.

Thanks again for doing all you have done to help.
Lucy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Praying for your Tessa - you did great TessaLover !!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I haven't done much at all, but I sure hope that this thing ends up okay.


Sometimes it's the smallest of gestures that makes the difference. I hope it ends up okay too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

How can I reach Pointgold?

There is no private msg. or email for Pointgold.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Sometimes it's the smallest of gestures that makes the difference. I hope it ends up okay too.


Totally agree, Paula.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep the good thoughts and prayers going.

I am sorry - I didn't actually mean she couldn't call the states (even though that is what I said). Just that it would most likely cost too much. I can call nationwide since I have unlimited long distance, but if I called Canada I don't have a clue what it would cost.

I can chip in $50 if that would make a difference in Tessa's treatment. I would have to mail it so it wouldn't be there right away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover

I bet if you call Pointgold and ask that she call you right back she would.

KaMu has also offered money to help and Cali & I did, too.

I'm sure they would donate once Tessa is at the vet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I can also chip in some once Tessa is at the vets.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Whatever is done, I think any donations should be done directly to the vets office. That will say time. I am praying that Tessa is going to make it and the neighbor agrees that she needs to go to the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Any donations should go to a vet.
Tessalover: What did the neighbor say?


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

My neighbhor is very concerned and is blowen away that the vet did nothing. I am going to call her back in a minute. After PointGold saying I should and get her to the vet NOW.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am in verbal contact with Tessalover. Trust me. She's doing the best that she can under the most bizarre of circumstances. Please give us some time to work a couple of things out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold and Tessa*

Pointgold and Tessa

Please keep us posted-all praying.
There have been many offers of $ help when she gets to the vet.
Make sure someone is at EMERGENCY vet before going AND CALL AHEAD.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Good work!*



tessalover said:


> My neighbhor is very concerned and is blowen away that the vet did nothing. I am going to call her back in a minute. After PointGold saying I should and get her to the vet NOW.


You've done a great job! We'll be waiting for news, but I bet Tessa needs your attention now.

Praying for you and Tessa,
Lucy


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pointgold*, bless you for stepping in and helping. When something is coordinated to accept donations, please post it here.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I am in verbal contact with Tessalover. Trust me. She's doing the best that she can under the most bizarre of circumstances. Please give us some time to work a couple of things out.


 
So glad to hear it. Thanks for helping her out PG! 


Hoping things go well.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> I am in verbal contact with Tessalover. Trust me. She's doing the best that she can under the most bizarre of circumstances. Please give us some time to work a couple of things out.


I am so glad you are taking the time to help her out.

I'm really praying for Tessa and hoping she makes it through this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

TESSALOVER AND POINTGOLD AND TESSA

PRAYING for you all.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for stepping up to the plate on this one Laura. I feel better knowing you are involved with Tessa's care. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Had to go out this evening ... just checking back. I couldn't get Tessa off my mind the whole time I was out. It sounds like she might be getting the help she needs. Prayers being sent to Tessa and Tessalover and thank you so much for helping Pointgold you are a wonderful person.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Praying right now for Tessa....and that her neighbor steps in and helps get Tessa to the vet for surgery


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover

If love and prayers mean anything, Tessa and you are sure loved.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Would you please stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM NOT NEGLECTING MY DOG!!!!!! HAVE A HEART!!! I'M DOING ALL I CAN BUT YOU DON'T SEEM TO REALIEZE THAT. PLEASE READ THE MESSAGE I SENT YOU AND MAYBE YOU'LL UNDERSTAND.



We know you aren't neglecting her, you are doing everything you possibly can for her. I know it must be driving you insane that you don't have the authority to make the decisions. Try to ignore the the posts that are bad, the rest of us know the position you are in. 

There are lots of prayers being said for you and Tessa.

Thank you so much Laura, thank you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Unless Tessa should fail thru the night, she will be going to a vet tomorrow other than the one who has been so cavalier about her diagnosis/prognosis. Tessalover has done everything that she possibly can to make this happen. Good job. She will be with her though the night and when her parents return in the morning, they will be taking her in.

Now, we pray like mad that Tessa remains as stable as she currently is, and that the cervix remains open.
​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

Pointgold

Do you think Tessa sounds stable? I know you are the expert here

We will be praying so very hard that Tessa makes it to the new vet tomorrow.
Tessalover: All of our prayers are with you and Tessa!!

Thank you, Pointgold.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Unless Tessa should fail thru the night, she will be going to a vet tomorrow other than the one who has been so cavalier about her diagnosis/prognosis. Tessalover has done everything that she possibly can to make this happen. Good job. She will be with her though the night and when her parents return in the morning, they will be taking her in.
> 
> Now, we pray like mad that Tessa remains as stable as she currently is, and that the cervix remains open.
> ​


Thank you for the update and for all that you have done to help, Pointgold.

Staying with Tessa and Tessalover in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover:

Good Job! You are very brave. I know you'll watch over Tessa.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tessalover we are praying for your girl...we are with you in thoughts and prayers. Stay strong and you will help Tessa be strong too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Unless Tessa should fail thru the night, she will be going to a vet tomorrow other than the one who has been so cavalier about her diagnosis/prognosis. Tessalover has done everything that she possibly can to make this happen. Good job. She will be with her though the night and when her parents return in the morning, they will be taking her in.​
> 
> Now, we pray like mad that Tessa remains as stable as she currently is, and that the cervix remains open.​


Happy to hear she will be headed in in the morning. Has the vet been called and made aware of Tessa's condition so that they are ready for her? 

Hoping she will stay ok through the night :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart is just breaking for you Tessalover and I want you to know your strength and courage through this is admirable. As I know you will, lay with Tessa tonight and let her know her best friend is by her side. Should she pass, she will pass knowing and feeling your love. And hopefully you can both feel our thoughts and prayers as we worry with you.

It sounds like you have a plan now so trust in your plan and I hope you can find a bit of comfort in knowing that you truly are doing the best you can possibly do.

What is the next largest city to you? Is that where you may be taking Tessa tomorrow? I ask only because we may have some members in that area that would be willing to come give you and your family some positive support and to gently reassure your parents you are doing the right thing.

Meanwhile, many hugs to you our dear friend.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Pointgold
> 
> Do you think Tessa sounds stable? I know you are the expert here
> 
> ...


She is still eating a bit, and drinking - not excessively - and still discharging (meaning this is an "open" pyo - still dangerous but not as quick to be lethal as a closed pyo.) Tessalover is able to get her up to walk to go out to eliminate, so that is also good. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing and LOTS of prayers, she'll be good through the night and make it to surgery tomorrow. Tessalover is doing a good job. We've worked out a plan for her to contact me at any time during the night/am, but I think she'll be fine. She's a very bright, very brave young woman.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

Pointgold

Thanks for explaining.

I know Tessalover is a bright, capable, woman and please give Tessa big hugs and kisses from us all.

Lots of prayers coming!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm on my knees in relief. Tessalover you have done tremendously well in a completely impossible and terrifying situation, you never gave up trying to get the best care for Tessa. You are an impressive young lady. If anything can keep her stable until she can get the vet care she needs, it's your love and determination.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers, toes and paws crossed. Looking forward to some positive posts tomorrow. Hang tough Tessa and Tessa's mom.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sooo glad that some progress has been made.

Well done Tessalover.

*Pointgold...* did you speak to Tessalover on the phone, or was it her parents?

Praying that Tessa holds strong during the night.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

lucysmum said:


> Sooo glad that some progress has been made.
> 
> Well done Tessalover.
> 
> ...


I spoke directly with Tessalover.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Praying that Tessa has a good night!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Pointgold - I am so relieved and happy to hear that TessaLover accepted your help. I hope Tessa does well through the night and has a successful surgery. It certainly is bizarre circumstances and I feel so much for that poor young girl. She definitely is brave and it was courageous of her to come here and to accept help.

TessaLover - you know many of us are thinking about you and sending healing thoughts to Tessa. And congratulations to you. You have shown incredible courage this past couple of days.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

More prayers going out to you and Tessa. PG s right, you are a brave young woman. As a father, I am sure sure your parents are VERY proud of you and your courage. You have stood up for what you think is right for Tessa. PG- thank you for stepping in and providing support for Tessalover.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Tessalover,
You are a brave young lady you are and Tessa is lucky to have you!
Keeping you both in our prayers!

PG, what a Godsend you are! Thank you for being there for Tessa and Tessalover!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tessalover you are truly amazing to stay tough through all of this! You are making decisions that even those of us who have been around many more years than you would be having a tough time making.
My thoughts are with you and Tessa. Hang in there...Tessa knows you are there for her.
Peace to you during this difficult time...


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought I would say a few last things before I sign off and hopefully face this last night of uncertainty...
- Thank you for all your help.
- I'm sorry I upset ealier I was just getting really frustrated with comments and how my parents weren't listening to me.
- And thank you calling me a "brave and courageous young women" for those who did. 
I will try to post tomorrow either before she is in vets or while she is there.
Thank you! I know Tessa can do this! And by her Mommy saying that you guys should be able to believe it to! I have faith in my baby girl!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> I thought I would say a few last things before I sign off and hopefully face this last night of uncertainty...
> - Thank you for all your help.
> - I'm sorry I upset ealier I was just getting really frustrated with comments and how my parents weren't listening to me.
> - And thank you calling me a "brave and courageous young women" for those who did.
> ...


Great job. Get some rest - you will need your strength to help Tessa through her recovery


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Lots of people will be praying for you and Tessa tonight.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tessalover said:


> I thought I would say a few last things before I sign off and hopefully face this last night of uncertainty...
> - Thank you for all your help.
> - I'm sorry I upset ealier I was just getting really frustrated with comments and how my parents weren't listening to me.
> - And thank you calling me a "brave and courageous young women" for those who did.
> ...


I'm really glad you came here - you have nothing to apologize for. Tessa is lucky to have you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

PointGold thank you so much for helping tessalover thru this and getting her the help she needs. Having a person so knowledgable behind her probably is what made the difference in getting the help for Tessa. Talking with her has probably made her feel better and getting information directly from her has made us feel better. Thank you again.

Tessalover,
We are all there in spirit praying that Tessa has a comfortable night and you get some sleep too. You need it to help her get thru the next couple of weeks after her surgery. Hug Tessa and tell her we are are pulling for her and know she will pull thru this.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been reading this with fear and then with amazement at your courage, Tessalover. Sending healing energy and prayers, and believing in my heart that it will all turn out for the best.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Have been reading this thread with dismay and worry for Tessa. Praying that she madie iit through the night and that she survives the surgery. What time is it there?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Bless you TessaLover to standing up for Tessa! Hold her through this night so she can get to the vet and receive the care she needs tomorrow, and have a successful surgery and recovery.

And bless your parents for changing their minds and coming home to help you and your Tessa.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Should be breakfast time there, hope all is well, good luck Tessa and your mom too, hang in there!

Lana


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Morning Tessa and her Mom. I'm so glad to read that she'll be going to the Vet's this morning. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. 

Thank You Laura for all your behind the scenes help. 
This place never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope and pray that Tessa gets to the vet and gets help. Tessas Mom...you are doing great!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Tessa and her Mom...I hope she is doing ok and your parents will be there to help you soon.


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Praying for Tessa and her owner! Lord, be with this brave girl and her precious baby as they face uncertainty today. Be with the vet as he works to give this girl more years with her best friend. Be with Tessalover as she waits for word on her sweet girl. Bless her parents and siblings with understanding and peace. And Lord, thank you for such a wonderful group of dog lovers for going to bat for this young lady and her beautiful golden girl, they truly are a blessing. In His Name, Amen.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

tessalover said:


> I thought I would say a few last things before I sign off and hopefully face this last night of uncertainty...
> - Thank you for all your help.
> - I'm sorry I upset ealier I was just getting really frustrated with comments and how my parents weren't listening to me.
> - And thank you calling me a "brave and courageous young women" for those who did.
> ...


Good morning, Tessalover and Tessaa. I hope you have both come through the night in good shape. 

Tessalover, you ARE a "brave and courageous" young woman - and one with exceptional grace and strength. Whenever you are challenged in the future, you can look back on this and remember that you are capable of completely changing a situation for the better.

I am awed by the international efforts of this community to reach out in support of Tessalover and to save Tessa.

With you in spirit and waiting for news,
Lucy


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> She is still eating a bit, and drinking - not excessively - and still discharging (meaning this is an "open" pyo - still dangerous but not as quick to be lethal as a closed pyo.) Tessalover is able to get her up to walk to go out to eliminate, so that is also good. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing and LOTS of prayers, she'll be good through the night and make it to surgery tomorrow. Tessalover is doing a good job. We've worked out a plan for her to contact me at any time during the night/am, but I think she'll be fine. She's a very bright, very brave young woman.


Your a Gem Laura!


----------



## Reno's Mom (Sep 27, 2010)

I just found this thread late last night and like everyone else I am checking in for any news about Tessa and her mom...

I will be on pins and needles until I hear that she's made it through another night.

To Tessalover: our own golden was critically ill last year and I truly believe our daily visits with him during his 15 day hospitalization helped him every bit as much as the excellent medical care he received. Bless you for standing up for your girl! Your love for her has a healing power of its own and has helped thus far.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover

Checking in on Tess and you!! Praying so hard for you!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Honey,

I hope last night went well. I know you have a big day ahead.
You and Tessa will be in my thoughts and prayers all day.

I know some of the comments hurt and upset you the last couple of days. I believe people were just so upset about Tessa that they couldn't think of you.
Thanks for coming back and sticking it out for your girl.

PG - Thanks for helping her out. I know Tessalover needed someone to talk to so badly. Your knowledge and reassurance has meant to much to her. Thanks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

*Tessalover:* Checking in-hoping you and Tessa slept.

We think you are amazing and have been so brave.

*Pointgold:* Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hopefully Tessa and Tessalover are on their way to the vet. Sending prayers for a safe trip and successful surgery.

*PG, *if you are still in contact with Tessalover, please keep us up-to-date through the day.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I've followed this thread from the begining and just wanted to add my hopes and prayers that things work out for you and Tessa. 

I'm not sure where you are in Atlantic Canada, but I really hope you're going to UPEI. Not only do they have the absolute best facilities, because they are a vet school, the cost of the spay will likely be less.

I'll be thinking of you both all day and checking in for updates.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tessalover, You and Tessa will be in my thoughts today....sending ((HUGS))).


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tessalover- you and Tessa are in my prayers this morning. Hang in there- she will be fine!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

A brave and strong 16 year old girl-child in my eyes; what a spot to be in.
The WV crew is holding you both up in hope, Tessa & momma.

And kudos to our wise ones for their action and support.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Still sending lots of prayers your way. Please update us when you can.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tessa's Mom I see you are online. I hope your girl is ok...update when you can. Lots of prayers.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
Ok I'm sitting her beside Tessa, who is laying on a bed, with antibiotics, pain meds and fluids all running, crying. Not about her, but the amazing support you guys are. Thank you!
Ok so for long awaited updated, if you haven't already guessed my baby's still here. My family didn't get home till 10, so she's been in here about 15 mins now. Last night I manged to get ahold of a local vet for another community and they said they'd be willing to tkae her and to the surgery. My family wasn't ecpecting to be late, but got caught in traffic at the border, apperently. I don't care though I haven't really had much time to talk to my parents because I've been with Tessa and if you leave Tessa's side she tries to get up and follow you, but she is pretty out of it right now. 

The night... was long and tiring. I spent most of the night on the floor with Tessa, just keeping her here. I'm not gonna lie there were a few times where I tought I might lose her (heavy breath and shaking were bad), but Tessa has always amazed me and this time was no different. Bright and early this moring, I think 6, I gotTessa up and gave her her medication (I forgot to ask if she should, to the vet or her, so I did just in case and when I got here the vet said that she should have had it). And some how after 5:30 a.m. Tessa got up and pied on the floor in admist my few minute intervals of sleep.

Action plan for today... Because this is still a local vet emergency surgery can't be done right away. So her surgery will be done around 4 I think it is. The vet says that considering her condition right now she knows and blieves Tessa do this. The vet would like to the surgery right now, but other appointments and she actually was on her way into another sugery when we got her, but she waited to go in until she looked at Tessa. So surgery at 4 and until then, keep her calm and quiet.

When the vet found out the whole story of the past few days the vet was blowen away, just like everyone else, that the vet said wait. I told her about the amaing support you all have given and the fact that I talked to PointGold and she said to say a little thank you to you to.

Anyways time to sit out this day. I haven't decided wether I should wait out the night here with her or head home and get some well needed sleep. Any advice?

Thank you for all you support I will try by best to keep you updated.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It's good to hear from you and know that things are being taken care of. When you say 'here', I'm assuming you are at the Vet and she is being given meds, fluids, and being monitored. This is great news. If they'll let you stay, I'd stay. I think your presence will help her remain calm. Once in surgery, I suggest you get some much needed rest.

Hugs to you young lady, you've been amazing.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention that the vet was amazed that Tessa has made it this far. ANd I said thank you, but shouldn't she surgery now? She said she'll be able to wait a few hours. I know Tesa can cause i know how strong, not so much physically, but at heart Tessa is. I would like the surgery done sooner, but at least she getting the start of what she needs.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so happy to hear Tessa made it through the night and will get the surgery she so desperately needs.

My prayers and thoughts are with you and Tessa today!!! Stay strong for your baby......


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so happy to hear she is at the vets and will have the surgery today! That is awesome news and I know she will be ok. I think you need some sleep young lady. Tessa will be well taken care of at the vets and needs her rest too. You need to take care of yourself so you can take care of your baby when she gets home. Such great news!!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so glad things have worked out! I have been following this thread all weekend and have been amazed at your strength. Hugs to you and Tessa!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, thank goodness!! While she is not yet in surgery, she does have pain meds and is at a vets in case she needs more support.

Tessalover, I cannot speak to what you should do today since you must be exhausted (lack of sleep, caring for your Tessa and being so brave are all exhausting), but if it were me I would sleep on the floor next to her - I have done this and the vet staff can usually provide a blanket if you'd like one. After the surgery you should definitely head home, I believe.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't worry if they are monitoring her closely. If she were to take a turn, she's right there and can be taken into surgery quickly.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

glad to here things are moving along as they should
Tessa is in the best place possible now and I am sure your love and attention got her to hang on till she got there 
hope the surgery goes well and you get your Tessa back home where she belongs soon 
for someone so young you sure have real guts and determination 
hugs from Ruby and me xx


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am crying right with you. So are you at the vets with Tessa now? You said she is laying on a bed? But I am guessing that is at the vets? If it was me I would stay with her until she has had the surgery...once she has had the surgery she will be even more out of it and need to sleep then I would go home and sleep. I am so happy that she is getting the help she needs...I am praying she is strong like you say and she will be ok. Keep us updated you are doing a great job. By the way what is your first name?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Tessalover*

I'm so glad you finally have the help you need for Tessa. She is going to need you for days to come, so please take care of yourself. I bet that Tessa will be sedated tonight and under the watchful eyes of her medical staff. If they have someone there overnight, that would be a good time for you to get some sleep.

You said this is another local vet. I hope that means it's not too far from your home, so you can visit often.

If the hospital will allow it (many won't), leave with her a towel or small blanket or even a garment that smells of you. It will help her feel your presence even when you can't be with her. When you visit, it helps to bring another item from home to swap out.

Sending prayers and healing energy for Tessa and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Hey everyone,
> Ok I'm sitting her beside Tessa, who is laying on a bed, with antibiotics, pain meds and fluids all running, crying. Not about her, but the amazing support you guys are. Thank you!
> Ok so for long awaited updated, if you haven't already guessed my baby's still here. My family didn't get home till 10, so she's been in here about 15 mins now. Last night I manged to get ahold of a local vet for another community and they said they'd be willing to tkae her and to the surgery. My family wasn't ecpecting to be late, but got caught in traffic at the border, apperently. I don't care though I haven't really had much time to talk to my parents because I've been with Tessa and if you leave Tessa's side she tries to get up and follow you, but she is pretty out of it right now.
> 
> ...


 
Tessalover, I am so relieved that she is now getting the proper care, and I am also completely awestruck by your courage and determination. You are an impressive young woman. Thank you for your devotion to Tessa - without you she would not be here today, I believe this with all my heart.

Keep us posted on her progress, and when she is better, please, share a photo of her. She's a miracle.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tessalover, it is very important that you get some rest. This has been both emotionally and physically draining. You need your strength to care for her post-surgery, not to mention going to school, etc! She is is good hands.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I am so glad that things are looking up and she will be having surgery today. Sending lots of prayers and hoping the surgery goes smoothly. Tessalover, you have done such a great job and your parents should be really proud of you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, thank goodness! I am so relieved and happy to hear she made it through the night and that she is now at the vet's in good care. You must be so relieved, too. 

You did great, TessaLover - and I also very strongly believe Tessa would not have gotten this far without you. Thank you for coming to this board, thank you for caring so much about your dear dog. 

Sending lots of good healing wishes to Tessa.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a wonderful step forward! Many hugs to you Tessalover and to your folks as well for helping! Gentle hugs to Tessa please.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so relieved and giving thanks that Tessa is getting the care she needs. Tessalover you did great in your perserverance to help your pupper. And, Laura, many many thanks to you for helping them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad you two are at the vet's. I believe your devotion to Tessa has helped her make it this far and will help her through her recovery.

She is now getting the medications she needs and quite possibly will be better able to handle the surgery a little later after the fluids and pain meds.

I'd stay there for the surgery if I could, but once she has had the surgery you should go home and rest your sweet self. She will be out of it and the staff will take good care of her. My older guy does better after surgery if I leave and he doesn't stress about it once I am out of sight. At least that is what they tell me and he has had a few surgeries and did great! I hope and pray your Tessa does too.

Big hugs to you. I am glad you found us and got the support you needed during this so stressful time. Your girl has a wonderful "Mama" and it is obvious how much she means to you.:smooch:

Okay guys. We made promises we need to keep. Tessalover - if the vet can accept donations please ask if you can post her address and phone number and lets see if we can help you guys out financially.:crossfing


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Take care of yourself so you can take care of Tessa after the surgery. I know from having surgery for my husband and own children. You need plenty of strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover

I am awestruck by you and your courage!!
Thank God that Tessa is at the vet and being watched over. 
Are they giving her any paid meds, etc.?
If you can I would wait with Tessa while they do her surgery and then go home and rest. I would imagine they will keep her overnight after the surgery.

Please keep us posted every step of the way.

Praying very hard!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> .....
> She is now getting the medications she needs and quite possibly will be better able to handle the surgery a little later after the fluids and pain meds.
> 
> 
> Okay guys. We made promises we need to keep. Tessalover - if the vet can accept donations please ask if you can post her address and phone number and lets see if we can help you guys out financially.:crossfing


and if they will accept charge card donations over the telephone


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunrise*

*SUNRISE*

Thank you. We have to see if Tessa's family will accept donations though.
*


Tessalover: *Does your family want donations to Tessa's care and if so let us know what the surgery costs and what Animal Hospital to call or paypal to donate.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so happy Tessa is at the vet and awaiting surgery. Great news! Continued prayers for Tessa....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Karen519*



Karen519 said:


> Tessalover
> Are they giving her any paid meds, etc.?


Good morning, Karen. From an earlier post by tessalover: "Ok I'm sitting her beside Tessa, who is laying on a bed, with antibiotics, pain meds and fluids all running, crying. Not about her, but the amazing support you guys are. Thank you!"

Prayers are being answered in happy ways! Tessa is getting the meds she needs, including pain relief.

Lucy


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

"Okay guys. We made promises we need to keep. Tessalover - if the vet can accept donations please ask if you can post her address and phone number and lets see if we can help you guys out financially."

Im here and ready.


Tessalover, I am a little emotionally overwhelmed this a.m. at the outpouring of support from this forum. That and the heaviness that was lifted from my heart by PG last night( I think, by the posts here, her name is Laura. *Laura, thank you!), as she assisted you when you and tessalover needed it. And than reading your morning post that Tessa hung on, with your love and support throughout the night. You two girls are amazing together! 
Im soo so proud of you sweetie...

Together and with love, all things are possible.
Continued prayers for both of you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

*Goldensgirl*
Thanks for clearing that up-I should stop the SPEED READING!!!

*TESSALOVER: *GOD has answered our prayers for Tessa and you. Tessa is at the vet getting help.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Great News! Glad to hear you are at the vet. You have done an amazing job, and Tessa knows it, and loves you for it.


----------



## Reno's Mom (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone else here have the feeling Tessalover would make an excellent veterinarian one day?...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thinking of you and Tessa today. Hope all goes well with the surgery. Please let us know the very minute you can. Sending you all strength and a BIG thank you to all who helped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reno's mom*

Reno's Mom: I think Tessalover would be wonderful working with animals!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Scholarship fund?*



Reno's Mom said:


> Does anyone else here have the feeling Tessalover would make an excellent veterinarian one day?...


Brilliant suggestion! Does the GRF have a scholarship fund?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden's Girl*

*Golden's Girl*

I don't think GRF has anything like a scholarship fund.

*Tessalover*

Please let us know when you can if your family will accept donations to the vet for Tessa's care. We'll need to know name, location and phone number of animal hospital and if they will accept donations over the phone and paypal or check. Also, cost of operation, etc.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> ...
> *Tessalover*
> 
> Please let us know when you can if your family will accept donations to the vet for Tessa's care. We'll need to know name, location and phone number of animal hospital and if they will accept donations over the phone and paypal or check. Also, cost of operation, etc.


I'm waiting for this information as well. PayPal, that would really simplify things! Expenses like this always seem to come at the worse possible time but with a group this size, even small donations will add up quickly.

I'm so glad to hear Tessa is finally at the vet and surgery is scheduled. I'm attending a function this afternoon but hopefully there will be post-surgery news when I get home. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Willow52

Tessalover said the surgery wasn't until 4 PM and I assume she means Canada Time, so we probably won't hear until after the surgery.

It's 2:16 PM in Canada now.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

First time I'm piping up here though I've been following this thread constantly and waiting constantly for updates. Firstly, tessalover - you are AMAZING. Such a strong person and incredibly brave. Know there are so many of us praying for you and Tessa. 

To everyone on this forum -what an incredible support system. I knew this when I stumbled across this forum when my Golden died last month, but this thread just shows what true love... of both dogs and other people, can achieve. Bless whoever created this forum in the first place. 

Without getting too "religious" here, I really wanted to quote an incredibly powerful quote from Jewish tradition: 'If you save one life it is as if you saved the entire world' - with tessalover's courage and the support of everyone on this forum, hopefully Tessa will pull through. That's powerful stuff!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Tessalover, I'm so relieved to hear that Tessa made it through the night and is now receiving care to help relieve her pain and get her ready for surgery! Thank you for updating us this morning! 

I would say to go home and get some well-deserved rest. Can one of your family members go to the vet's to stay with her until she comes out of surgery? 

You've been a brave, strong and courageous young woman through this all. I'm so happy that you came to the forum for help and support, and although it started off to a rocky start with the first vet's lack of urgency, what matters now is that she is getting the care she needs and she is still here with us! Thank you for getting intouch with PG to work on a plan to get Tessa to the vet, and thank you to Laura for offering and providing your help.

Fingers crossed that Tessa's surgery goes well and that she has a quick, full recovery!

I would also like to make a small donation to Tessa's vet bill so I hope that your family will accept this and that you can post the vet information or phone number.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

So glad that Tessa is getting the care she needs. Prayers that all goes smoothly today and during her recovery. Tessa is very lucky to have you fighting for her.

And thank you Laura (Pointgold) for offering your guidance and support!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Tessalover and Tessa!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am relieved that Tessa is getting the treatment she requires. fingers crossed that all goes well.

Tessalover your family must be incredably proud of you for going the extra miles for your Tessa.

Looking at the support you have recieved from the group goes to show that this is the best group there is and Im proud to be a part of it. 

Please keep us updated on her progress. Tessa owes her life to you and she will know that. What a wonderful owner Tessa has. xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for Tessa and Tessalover.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very glad Tessa is getting the help she deserves.

Laura - You are a star!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Tessalover! YOU ROCK!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for Tessa and Tessalover.
Hopefully she is having her surgery about now.

*Tessalover: Many people would like to make donations to help with Tessa's surgery.
Be sure to let us know if this is ok with your family and what Animal Hospital, phone number, if they can donate with credit card over phone, by check, or by paypal and the cost of the surgery.*

Praying very hard!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending tons of thoughts and prayers your way !!
Thanks PG !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sitting here with tears running down my face because Tessa made it thru the night and is at the vet to get her surgery. This forum has had some squabbles in the past but it always seems to come together in times of need for our members. This young lady needed help and got it. Yes there was some words said but overall everyone wanted to help her. I am proud to say I am a part of such a group. Thank you Laura for helping her get the help she needed. Tessa's Mom you are an amazing and strong young lady and I see amazing things in your future. Your parents should be very proud of you. Most kids your age are out there doing other things and do not have the dedication that you do. I think you should be a vet in the future.

I will keep Tessa in my prayers for a safe surgery and good recovery. If I was you, I would go and take a nap while she is in surgery and in recovery. You need to take care of yourself because she will need you just as much in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Tessalover what an amazing, brave young woman you are. Im the mum of a 16 year old and I know when it comes to our golden, Jamie, he would be just as strong and brave as you are being for Tessa although I cant imagine him having to go through what you have. We are all so proud of you and of Tessa for the brave fight you are putting up. Tessa is so proud to have you as her Mom, she knows you love her so much, she'll soon be licking your face and trying to climb up on your lap!
Id like to add that im also proud of how this community has pulled together, no matter what our opinions are of the daily topics on here we all have one common goal and that is to make sure our beloved Goldens(and other animals) are well cared for. I think we can safely say that today we all reached that goal for Tessa&her young Mom. Thoughts prayers hugs kisses and tail wags from all of us here xxx
Shona&Jamie xxx


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Tessa in surgery?*

As I understand it and if the schedule has gone as planned, Tessa is in surgery RIGHT NOW. 

Keep the prayers flowing, please, everyone.

Tessalover and Tessa, we're with you. Fight hard!

Lucy


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tessa and Tessalover....lots of hugs, prayers and good thoughts coming your way. Update when you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

IF the surgery happened at 4, Tessa would be in surgery right now.

Let's say special prayers!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it 4pm by tessalover? I'm definitely thinking of Tessa and sending lots of prayers for her surgery!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I lit a candle for Tessa....anyone want to join me?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

JANINE:

Do you have a link where you lit candle for Tessa?
I will light one too.

Mittabear:

It's 5:04 PM where Tessa is. Surgery should be underway or perhaps over.
I don't think we'll here from Tessalover until she gets home-I'm assuming she's been at the vet all this time.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I just did a candle too.
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
This helped me so much when JOY was sick.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks you Claire's Friend...I was going back to get the link and you beat me to it. 

Again lots of prayers...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lit a candle for Tessa.......hoping all goes well with her surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lit*

*I lit a candle for Tessa and Tessalover.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up, with prayers that the surgery and recovery go well.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I lit a virtual candle and a real one.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I came in late to this thread, and just spent the last half hour or so reading it. How brave this young woman is!!!
Many hugs to everyone in the family, and bless everyone who helped!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Tessa and Tessalover.
All of our thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

TessaaLover,
Thank you for my PM the other day. I am so glad Tessa is having her surgery.

Big hugs and many prayers for you both.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Still waiting for news. Will now have to wait until tomorrow. Sleep well everyone!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All waiting patienTly*

We are all waiting and praying!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I also lit a candle for Tessa. What a beautiful gesture. Thank you GRF for directing me to it. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Waiting for news*

Another candle lit. Another prayer said. Some of us wait less patiently than others, but we wait eagerly nonetheless.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I just got home. It's now 7:00 p.m. here.
Tessa's surgery went pretty good. We ended up starting at 3:00, she was starting to go a little down hill, she was shaking again and starting to cry every once in awhile, so she went int around 3:00. The surgery took about a hour and 45 minutes, clost to that a few minutes more or less.
So it was close to 5:00 when she came out of the operating room. I saw here for the first time 6:30 or so. She was alert, but out of it at the same time. Still very tired. 
I didn't want to leave her, but lack of sleep is starting to catch up with me, sick to my stomach. So I said goodnight to Tessa and told her I'd see her bright and early. Depended on how she does tonight she may be able t come home tomorrow, but there's only a slight chance. Fortunate for me and Tessa I don't have school tomorrow, so I'm able to spend the day with her. If she comes home Monday I'll stay home with her Tuesday and if she comes home Tuesday I'll be staying home on Wednesday, then from there we haven't figuired it all out, because I really can't miss school, so we aren't completely sure yet.
But all in all she is doing well.
As for donations... They would be greatly appriciated, however I don't think my dad would be happy. He lives by the whole - owe no man nothing. And I would feel terrible knowing I would set someone back financially.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

TessaLover,
What an ordeal this has been for Tessa and you. I will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Glad the news is good! Please get some rest.*



tessalover said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just got home. It's now 7:00 p.m. here.
> Tessa's surgery went pretty good. We ended up starting at 3:00, she was starting to go a little down hill, she was shaking again and starting to cry every once in awhile, so she went int around 3:00. The surgery took about a hour and 45 minutes, clost to that a few minutes more or less.
> So it was close to 5:00 when she came out of the operating room. I saw here for the first time 6:30 or so. She was alert, but out of it at the same time. Still very tired.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the good news! I hope you can get some rest now. Please know that you and Tessa will not be alone tonight.

Your Dad's motto is a good one. But donations from people who he doesn't know are not debts. I bet he does good things for other people when they need them, no? In a way, Tessa belongs to all of us now and people would really like to help. I hope your Dad can accept that, but I will understand if he can't.

Still with you and Tessa in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I lit a candle for you and Tessa. My thoughts are with you both. I hope for a speedy recovery for Tessa.

Joyce


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Well, get some sleep. I remember how well I slept after my husband had surgery for a brain tumor--the hours before had been pretty scary and to know he was in good hands at the hospital helped a lot. God bless you all and Hope you have many things to be thankful for this year.


----------



## Reno's Mom (Sep 27, 2010)

You didn't ask this group for anything but advice...the offers to help your dog came from the kindness in the hearts of the members.

I read once that we must learn to receive as well as to give, and as we offer to help your dog we thank God for the health of our own fur babies.

Let us help...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so happy that Tessa seems to be doing fine after her surgery. She is in good hands at the vet..get some sleep...you did good!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

It takes a village..........


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad to hear the surgery went well. I have been thinking and praying for you both often today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tessalover said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just got home. It's now 7:00 p.m. here.
> Tessa's surgery went pretty good. We ended up starting at 3:00, she was starting to go a little down hill, she was shaking again and starting to cry every once in awhile, so she went int around 3:00. The surgery took about a hour and 45 minutes, clost to that a few minutes more or less.
> So it was close to 5:00 when she came out of the operating room. I saw here for the first time 6:30 or so. She was alert, but out of it at the same time. Still very tired.
> ...


That is the best thing we could have heard. 

You should be really proud of yourself. I know it was a struggle to get here, but you stuck it out, you asked for help, you should great courage, and you fought for your dog. 

I hope you'll stick around and share the healing news and then all the healthy, happy Tessa news on the future.

Most of all.. we need to see a photo of your dear dog when she's home and well!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Great News!! So glad that Tessa got the surgery and she is doing well.

Well done Tessa lover. Get the sleep you so well deserve.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

This is wonderful news. Sleep well tonight, TessaLover. Tessa will be waiting for you in the morning. So glad you have tomorrow off.


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

I spent the day catching up on this story. I am so glad Tessa is doing well. Tessalover-good job. You are strong and resilient and so is Tessa. Wishing you both luck in the days to come and many, many years of happiness, joy, and love together. She will never forget what you have done for her


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up for Tessa and Tessalover. Good news!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I was so happy to get home and read this. It sounds like Tessa will recover and it was a good thing she was at the vets so her surgery could be moved up.

You did such a great job and you must be exhausted. Sleep well TessaLover.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am beyond HAPPY to hear that Tessa has come through the surgery. My continued prayers as she recovers. You did a great job taking care of your girl!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So glad to hear this! Sleep well, and give Tessa a big hug from all of us.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

What great news! Way to go Tessa and Tessalover! Positive and healing thoughts for a speedy recovery


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tessalover...thank you for the good news update. I am so glad your Tessa is being cared for. 
If you feel OK with it would you mind sharing the name of the clinic that is caring for Tessa? I would not send them a contribution without your consent but I would so like to send them a thank-you note for helping you with your pup.
Get some rest and I will continue to be thinking positive thoughts for a speedy recovery.
Tessalover you are awesome!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You have been in my thoughts all day...so happy that Tessa is on the road to feeling better. You did good is an understatement !!!! Lots of prayers and good thoughts coming your way that Tessa is home soon and giving you lots of golden kisses.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I am so relieved! I made it until page 6 of this thread and couldn't bare to read anymore, I was hoping when I reached this page there would be some happier news for your and your precious Tessa, and there was! I am so happy for you both, as my heart was hurting when I read the pain Tessa must have been going through. Puppy licks and hugs all around! Way to go, Tessa! 

Also, Tessalover, Ori and I both thank YOU too. If it weren't for you, I don't want to imagine what Tessa would have done. You saved her life, and gave her a fighting chance. Thank you.

Everyone on GRF did a fantastic and heartwarming thing I just saw as well looking back the last few pages. I am in awe, and I am humbled to be a part of such a fantastic family of loving and caring people. You all deserve many thank you's as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover

I am ECSTATIC that Tessa is out of surgery. Please keep us posted as soon as you visit her tomorrow and hopefully she will be home soon.

Our Prayers have been answered and if your Dad won't hear of donations, then we have to respect his wishes.

In the meantime, please get a GOOD NIGHTS SLEEP!! You are an AMAZING YOUNG LADY and should be very proud of yourself!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up. The news is excellent!


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Get some rest and we will all hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

So happy for you!! Well done!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

So happy for you and Tessa.

Thank you GFR for being there for Tessalover you are all so wonderful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy that Tessa is out of surgery and in recovery. Tessa's Mom you need to go home and get some rest. You need to take care of yourself. Canyou tell us your first name, I feel funny calling you Tessa's Mom or Tessalover after all this time. It feels like we are all family. I understand if your Dad doesnt want donations but tell him that we feel like she is our pup too for everything that she has gone thru. But we understand if he doesnt want the help.

When you see Tessa please give her a big kiss from all of us. She is a very brave and strong girl. And thank the vets office for saving her life.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

WooHoo!! Tessa is out of surgery and doing well!! I just got home and first thing was to check this thread. I'm so relieved all went well and Tessa got the treatment she needed.
*
Tessalover, *I hope you get some well-deserved rest tonight, what an ordeal you've been through.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been watching this thread for a while...my father is just like yours, but, unfortunately, when I was your age, I wasn't as brave as you and it cost me one of my best friends, a Schnauzer named Heidi. I am so happy that Tessa is doing better! I hope she will continue to improve!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What an incredible thread! Tessalover, hugs and prayers for you and Tessa, and a big thanks to Pointgold and everyone else for getting involved and helping to get things rolling. I hope Tessa's recovery is a speedy one!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So happy to hear that Tessa had her surgery. Sending her healing thoughts and a speedy recovery. Get some sleep and good for you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I thought I posted but now don't see it. Darn Dial-up.

TessaLover - we offered to help out of the concern for you and your girl. I know you don't want to cause anyone financial hardship, but if we each give just a little it is not a hardship to any one person.

Tell your Dad that we have done this for other forum members and expect nothing in return. We would just be so happy to help you and your girl.

Well..... we might like a little picture of your lovely girl once she is feeling better.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Her intro says her name is Ash*



BeauShel said:


> Canyou tell us your first name, I feel funny calling you Tessa's Mom or Tessalover after all this time. It feels like we are all family.


It takes some digging in her posts to discover just how strong Tessalover is. This thread is far from the whole story.

Unless I read it wrong (which is entirely possible), her intro to the forum says her name is Ash.

Thanks for all your help, Carol.

Lucy


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Ash was just a pen name, though. I, too, am curious what her first name is.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you for updating us on Tessa. This is what I love about this community. Take care of yourself and get some rest. Your parents should be so proud of you!!! God bless and keep you and Tessa. Prayers for a good night for Tessa!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so happy that Tessa made it through her surgery ok. You did such a great job taking care of her over these past couple of days. I'm glad you're home from school tomorrow and can spend all day with your best friend. You really deserve a day to relax now!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Tessalover's name?*



Mssjnnfer said:


> Ash was just a pen name, though. I, too, am curious what her first name is.


I didn't catch that Ash was a pen name. Thanks for pointing that out. 

Tessalover, I'd very much like to know your name - at least your given or first name, if you are comfortable sharing it. It seems strange not to call someone who feels so close by name. You have come to feel like part of my family.

Lucy


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

HOLY COW!!!!!!! !I've been gone for a couple of days and just read this entire thread. I must say, you ARE one brave and courageous person. I would of been hysterical and useless. I'm glad you are not like me and that Miss Tessa had her surgery. 
This was like reading a book with a happy ending. Can't wait for updates on Tessa.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Fantastic news!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic to hear that Tessa has had the surgery and hoping and praying she is on the road to recovery. May she have many healthy happy years to come!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping Up for Tessa!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just an FYI for the curious on here:
I hijacked this from Ash's introduction thread. BTW - It was a good idea Ash to NOT include your full name and your girl is beautiful. 
________________________________________________________________________
_Hello,_
_I'm new. And kinda lost. I don't really know what to do so I thought I would start with introducing myself. _
_So I am Ash (gonna be my computer name on here because I don't feel comfortable giving out my whole name). Anyways... I own a AMAZING 6 year old Golden Retriever! I love her to death. She's smaller then the avarge size Golden (even though she is a prue breed). She has a pretty color coat and medium to short hair, but is still very short in height, but she is BEAUTIFUL! _
_When she was a puppy she was dignosed with axiety problems and can't be left alone for long periods of time, otherwise she crys and chews things (and I mean like a hour and she get's upset). Now she has pretty much growen out of it, but would rather go everywheres with you. She loves to go in the car, sleep on my bed, go for walks, chew apples, swim, play in the snow, and lay on the warm grass. _
_That is all I can think of to tell you about her for now, but I'm sure you'll learn more about her later on._
~Ash 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Hoping for more good news today.*

I hope Tessa had a good night and that tessalover was able to get some much-needed rest. I'm sure today will bring its own challenges. And equally sure that GRF members will be here with support. What a wonderful community!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessalover*

Tessalover:

Hoping you had a good nights sleep and Tessa, too.

Please keep us posted on how she is doing and when she is coming home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

What a BEAUTIFUL GIRL TESSA IS!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope Tessa had a good night...update when you can. Your girl is beautiful !!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hoping to hear some good news today!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just checking in for some news. I'm so happy Tessa's surgery is behind her.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just checking in...I hope you and Tessa had a good night!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoping the night brought only good things for Tessa! I am curious - how far away is the vet that she ended up getting her surgery? Also - your parents must be SO PROUD of you now...even though you went against what your previous vet recommended... this new vet will surely tell them that Tessa would have died if not for your actions.

And about that other vet... I really do hope that he finds out about the emergency surgery and I really hope that he STOPS practicing soon. I would be putting an ad out in the local paper warning other pet owners about him. But that is just me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also just wondering how Tessa is doing. (Do you suddenly feel like your dog has about 100 godparents? She does!)

Hope she's going to be able to go home today..

PS Tessa is lovely!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Checking in to see how you and Tessa are doing this morning. She is such a pretty girl amd very well loved!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so worried that we havent heard from Ash yet.....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am hoping she was off to the vet early this morning and just hasn't had a chance to update us. Let's keep up the prayers.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I am so worried that we havent heard from Ash yet.....


I chatted with Tessalover in the chatroom last night and wasn't sure if she would get to bring Tessa home today but I am sure she was going to talk with the vet and go see her. She said she wouldn't write much because it's hard to do on her phone. I told her we just needed a quick update so I hope we hear soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*No news might be good news?*

I think the vet who did Tessa's surgery is not so close to home for tessalover, so we might not hear from her until late today. If I were in her position, I'd be spending every possible minute with Tessa.

Patience is not my best skill, but I'm working on it today.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Ash, I am so proud of you! You saved your Tessa's life yesterday and you are a hero not only for her, but for all of us. You reached a maturity level yesterday that many people never reach. You realized what NEEDED to be done and did it despite the consequences from your dad and sisters. This is a thing you can be proud of for the rest of your life!

Once again, I am sorry if I offended you in my previous posts and ask if your dad would be willing to accept gifts of money for Tessa's care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janine*

Janine

Thanks for the update and I'm so glad you talked to Tessalover in the Chat Room last night. I'm sure you are right she went to see Tessa and I too would stay with her as long as permitted.
My guess is that Tessa will come home tomorrow.
Please let us know if you hear anything more!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Please understand that there are circumstances that may make it difficult for Tessalover to access the forum/update people as quickly as they may like. Ditto re: the push to make donations. There are family dynamics that must be respected. 
Trust me. She is a great young woman and everything possible is being done for Tessa.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

Pointgold

Understood.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

It isn't a bad thing for a teenage girl not to give her real name on the internet. Can't we call her Ash as her intro post suggested?

I hope Tessa feels better soon.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Just wanted to add my prayers for Tessa and her family.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Ash, just checking in to see how Tessa's and your night went.
I know you will update us when you can. 
Until then, you are both in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Just got home from work and so checking in to see how Tessa is this evening.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Reading this thread has left my heart pounding. Poor Tessa. I am so glad she got the surgery. I would personally like to punch the first vet in the mouth for recommending waiting a month for the surgery. Ash is a very mature young lady caught in a terrible situation. I'm so glad things are working out for the better.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Ash.....so many continued prayers for Tessa and for you!! I am so happy the surgery went well, and praying she will be able to come home very soon, and she will be on her road to a complete recovery! She is a Beautiful girl, and you are a fabulous young woman, to have helped her survive with such maturity.:smooch: Hugs to you both.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Right as usual*



Pointgold said:


> Please understand that there are circumstances that may make it difficult for Tessalover to access the forum/update people as quickly as they may like. Ditto re: the push to make donations. There are family dynamics that must be respected.
> Trust me. She is a great young woman and everything possible is being done for Tessa.


PG, you are right, as usual. The family dynamics are important to Tessalover's well being, as well as Tessa's. Thanks for staying in touch with her and keeping us grounded in *her* reality.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

Way to go, "ash!"
YOu should be very proud of yourself. Not too many teens would have fought so hard and been able to accomplish so much!
I am very glad to hear your tessa got the surgery and I hope she heals quickly. She is very lucky to have you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I know we have to wait until Tessalover is able to post...but I have to say I am getting a little worried. :-( Praying for Tessa...


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Sorry I didn't update earlier, I forgot my phone at home so I wasn't able to get online today. But I'm home now, but no Tessa yet. Tessa's doing good for all that has been going on, she's difinately not herself, but she will be soon, in time. She had a rough night last night, just very restless. She was nervous without me there. I had talked the vet this morning and she said she see's a BIG difference in how Tessa is when someone especially I with her. But apperently she cried most of the night, they don't think it was in pain, it was a different cry, but she made it through and this moring just lite up when she saw me. Today we got her up and moving and she also is drinking and eating on her own now. Right now she's not wanting any dry food, but she's always been picky about the brand and they didn't have the kind we give her, so we jsut gave her wet food and we'll switch her when she comes home. But today I have seen a HUGE improvement in her. She's still very sore and still on pain meds, but is doing great for her condition considering what has happened to get her here. 
I am planning on going to school tomorrow and as of right now, depending how tonight and the day go tommorow, she will be home after school.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Fabulous news!*

Thanks for the update. I'm sooooo very glad the news is good. That your girl would do better with you beside her is to be expected. 

I hope your parents are at least half as proud of you as the GRF members are. You have been absolutely awesome all the way through this. 

Please try to get some rest tonight and take of yourself. Tessa will need your strength for days to come.

With prayers for Tessa and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been waiting all day for this update....thanks!!!!!

So glad to hear Tessa is on the mend....hopefully she'll be well enough to go home tomorrow!!!

Continued prayers and thoughts for Tessa......


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am SOOOO HAPPY to read this...I am been anxiously checking back all day but I knew that you probably would not update until later.

So if you don't mind me asking - what surgery did they do? Just emergency spay or something else?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you, thank you for the update....I was being my worry wart self  I bet Tessa was very happy to see you...she is on her way to being the happy, healthy dog you love I am sure it will take a couple of weeks to get her there. Remember to thank your parents for helping you getting her to the vet this has to have been hard on them too. Get some rest between school and being dog nurse you need to be at your best.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so pleased that the outcome has been so positive. Tessas heroine that is what you really are. We look forward to hearing that you have her home with you after school tomorrow. Get that camera ready! xx


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Glad to hear the update and even more happy to hear she's up on her feet and will be coming home soon. Good luck with school tomorrow and speaking as a teacher, don't be afraid to tell your teachers what's up if things get overwhelming with her recovery. We can actually be pretty understanding  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for giving us the update - very good news - and no need to apologize. I'm really glad to hear the vet is happy with her progress. You must be looking forward to having a healthy dog home with you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great news!! Thanks for updating.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

sigh> Ive been anticipating Todays's good news on Tessa.!If she has to stay at the vets a day or so more maybe you could leave something with her that has your smell on it ..like a night shirt...something like that  I think she misses her angel mom  so her whimpering might just be her wanting her angel  You know their all just big ol babies!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Hello everyone,
> Sorry I didn't update earlier, I forgot my phone at home so I wasn't able to get online today. But I'm home now, but no Tessa yet. Tessa's doing good for all that has been going on, she's difinately not herself, but she will be soon, in time. She had a rough night last night, just very restless. She was nervous without me there. I had talked the vet this morning and she said she see's a BIG difference in how Tessa is when someone especially I with her. But apperently she cried most of the night, they don't think it was in pain, it was a different cry, but she made it through and this moring just lite up when she saw me. Today we got her up and moving and she also is drinking and eating on her own now. Right now she's not wanting any dry food, but she's always been picky about the brand and they didn't have the kind we give her, so we jsut gave her wet food and we'll switch her when she comes home. But today I have seen a HUGE improvement in her. She's still very sore and still on pain meds, but is doing great for her condition considering what has happened to get her here.
> I am planning on going to school tomorrow and as of right now, depending how tonight and the day go tommorow, she will be home after school.


 
What was going on with Tessa last night is very common with dogs coming out of anesthesia. She will continue to improve, and when home in her own surroundings will be more inclined to relax, and to eat.
It's a hard surgery, especially when as debilitated as Tessa was, so for her to be doing this well is very encouraging!
Thanks for the update, we all have you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

So glad to hear the great update on Tessa!

You are an AMAZING MOMMY!!

I agree with Pointgold -once Tessa is home she will be wonderful. It's best to let them keep her though, until they feel she is ready.
When our Snobear had surgery for Bloat he wouldn't eat the food at the vet and they suggested we go TO Culver's and buy a little chicken breast for him

I did and fed him about 3 pieces and he gobbled that up!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Tessalover, you can use the time she is at the hospital to get your own strength back--they have the expertise to take care of her now so you relax best you can.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up for Tessa and tessalover.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

So happy that Tessa has come through the surgery and is on the road to a full recovery. Yeah!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Tessa is doing well.:

I'm sure she missed you, but will do fine at the vet's tonight and tomorrow.
Get some sleep and have a good day at school tomorrow!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

PB&J said:


> Glad to hear the update and even more happy to hear she's up on her feet and will be coming home soon. Good luck with school tomorrow and speaking as a teacher, don't be afraid to tell your teachers what's up if things get overwhelming with her recovery. We can actually be pretty understanding  Keep up the great work!


I have to ditto this, big time! If one of my students came to me and told me she had been through what you have, I would send you home and tell you to make up the work when you can!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Still praying for Tessa*

And bumping up.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! I was so glad to hear the good news. Hang in there Ash and Tess.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear a positive report on Tessa. Looking forward to pictures of your girl when she gets home.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I re-read this thread and I have to say how happy and relieved I am that Tessa is doing so well. I also have to say how impressed I am with your maturity and devotion; you are an amazing young lady and your parents must be so very proud of you. Tessa is one very lucky dog and I am sure she knows it too.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

This is such great news! SO glad to hear Tessa is on the mend. Ash, you did a GREAT JOB! Can't wait to finally hear she is home where she belongs.


----------



## Vanisland (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow I just read all 51 pages of this thread, your parents should be very proud of you, and you should be very proud of yourself. I consider you and all the members on here hero's, saving Tessa's life is no different than saving a humans. I'm so happy that this thread turned out the way it did. Give your girl a big hug and kiss for me. Thank you and all the members for giving this thread the outcome it has!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

So happy to hear she is doing so well! Now you can catch up on your rear and hopefully get her back home tomorrow. She'll be so happy to be home again.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear a good update. How exciting that she'll be coming home soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ash I am so glad that she is doing so well. Like PG said it is normal for her to be like that after surgery but once she gets home she will relax more. Take care of yourself because you will want to take care of her when she comes home and you need your strength. Dont be afraid to ask for help from your family. You have done an amazing job. Give Tessa a big kiss when you see her tomorrow.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

it's so good to finally see that Tessa is doing well, you're a star for your devotion to Tessa. Best wishes to both of you


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

After finally getting the opportunity to read this amazing thread, I am left feeling humbled by the outpouring of love, devotion and much support. This thread has really warmed my heart in the times we face.
Ash(Tessalover), you are a gift to this forum and planet. Thank you for coming here and sharing your situation with the forum. I am hopeful that you are able to relax with knowing the goodness of your soul for all that you have done for Tessa. Her love to you will be returned tenfold with the loving, loyal companion that Tessa is and will continue to be.
~Godspeed~


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a great day at school and then, well have a wonderful evening with your Tessa - thoughts and prayers still coming your way that Tessa has a full and complete recovery.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so happy and relieved to read that Tessa is doing so well. Hopefully you're getting some rest now that she is safe and being taken care of.

It would be nice if you are able to post a few pics once you have her settled at home. I'm sure we'd all love to see her.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

So glad to hear how Tessa did after surgery. Hope and pray she had a good night and will be able to come home to her loving family today. Good job Tessa lover.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What great news that is!!!!
Great job Ash!
You are both very lucky to have each other


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I was so glad to find an update when I logged in. Sounds like Tessa has made it through the worse. Ash, {{hugs}} to you and Tessa, you did a great job!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Tessa has been in our thoughts and prayers since the first day this thread was posted. I'm so glad that Tessa survived this horrible ordeal. It could have ended much differently.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ash/Tessa Lover.....I also have been following this thread since day one, I probably posted once early on, keeping you in my thoughts and my prayers....unfortunately I cannot get this site on my computer @ home :gotme:, so the whole weekend I worried, and prayed for you and Tessa.....On Monday, when I got an email of the updates on your thread, I spent over an hour reading them all, catchin up on sweet Tessa's progress.....I cried through most of the threads, and silently said prayers when you stated please help you through the last nite with Tessa.....You my dear are an angel, sent from heaven to help your sweet Tessa, like she needed....everyone @ the forum was indeed trying to help, although some might have been harsh words honey, they were all wishing you would not have to hold your sweet Tessa while she died, not something a teenager should experience in her early years...YOU ARE A HERO IN MY BOOK, I applaud you for the courage, the passion, and the strength that you had, to never ever give up on your friend, and even though you were doing what you were told was right, your heart came through, and you got her the help that you needed, you are a wonderful person, and I would be honored to CALL YOU MY DAUGHTER......Your father sounds like a wonderful man, just listening to the dr., not knowing any differently, he should be mighty proud of you....You have many a friend here that would have helped pay for your vet bills, myself included ..... since I had no way of communicating on this forum over the weekend, I was waiting patiently for information that would allow me to help and do my part for you and your family.....you have been through an ordeal this past weekend, that will make you stronger, wiser and maturer.......We thank you from the bottom of our heart for saving Tessa, and hopefully she makes a full recovery, and you two will continue to be best friends for years to come.....I take off my hat to you young lady, be proud, stand tall, and you my friend will be rewarded :thanks::thanks:....get some rest, make sure you are keeping up with your homework....and please give extra hugs & kisses to Tessa when you see her today (she looks soo much like my sweet Nitro)........A JOB WELL DONE YOUNG LADY, U have a :--heartf gold.... P.S. Im quite sure Tessa knows you saved her life, and will be eternally grateful.....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope your Tessa comes home today...update if you have time.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

This girl deserves an award! Again, well done for your bravery&devotion to Tessa you're a star
Have a great day at school, healing prayers sent for Tessa. How're your parents dealing with the situation? I bet theyre amazed by you!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

oh my! Just found this thread today. Ash, your parents should be so proud of you. I don't know where you are in atlantic canada , but I'm in Halifax.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

Hoping Tessa can come home today!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been holding my breath reading this thread following from the first day- fearing the worst and praying for the best outcome. I am so glad to hear that Tessa has got the surgery she needed and will hopefully be home soon. Tessa's mom is an amazing young lady, and Tessa is such a strong girl - she hung in there when the odds were stacked against her. A farytale ending for sure. I hope Tessa and her mom have many healthy happy years ahead of them.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hoping to hear an update soon. Fingers crossed that Tessa is now home with her family.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh sooo TIRED! When will the full night, non waking up, non worrying night of sleep come?  Oh it's no that bad, maybe I'm just exagerated a little bit. 
Tessa's home, still very quiet. She's not very active, witch is to be expeted. But she will get up and walk around the house with her toy in her mouth or her blanket dragging beside her, and that is so Tessa, she's a pure baby.  So I think she's doing great for all that has happened. She's sleeping a lot, well it's not really sleeping it's more like she's awake, but just lays there. She's eating pretty good, not what's normal for her, but she's eating pretty good. She's still on wet food, but she will eat her kibble, but not a lot. 
Sorry this update is sooo late!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So glad your girl is home. She just went through major surgery while in a weakened state, so it will take her a while to get back to normal. Now that she's home, I'd bet she will recover more quickly. And you will sleep better, too.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Glad she's home*

I'm so very glad that Tessa is home with you, where she belongs. I hope you still get to stay home from school tomorrow and be with her. You need some rest and she needs you with her. 

I hope school today was okay. If I were in your shoes, I'd have been completely worthless and distracted, worrying about Tessa.

Still holding you and Tessa in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad your girl is home.: I can just picture her with her toy or blanket and it is a pretty picture in my mind.

I hope you get a full night's sleep with no worries and no waking up.

I am so glad both you and Tessa are doing so well. Big hugs to you both for being such strong girls through all of this.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Glad she's home safe and sound. I bet that eases a lot of worry. Both hers and yours! Now for a speedy recovery!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Not to worry. We knew you would update us as soon as time allowed 
so,

WELCOME HOME TESSA!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so happy she is home and doing well overall. You two have been through so much. Here's to smooth sailing from now on!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So happy to hear Tessa is home with you now, and can start recovering where she LOVES to be!! Certainly not unusual that she is quieter than usual, she has been through so much! But the news is GOOD, that she is eating and carrying her blanket and toy in her mouth! A wonderful sign. What an amazing young Woman you are, and I just am so sure your Parents already know that, as well as Tessa! Please try to get some much needed rest, now that your sweet, beautiful girl is home with you recovering. What a huge relief that must be. Feel better soon Tessa!:smooch:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome Home Tessa!!! Hopefully a good night's rest for both of you. She'll be back to her old self soon I'm sure.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Tessa is home with you and now you both can rest and heal. She sounds like she is doing great especially with her eating and carrying her blanket around. That just made me smile reading that. Like it is her security blanket. You are an amazing girl. Snuggle with her and spoil her rotten.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome home Tessa!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome home Tessa!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So glad Tessa is home with you....

Give her some extra hugs and kisses from Reno, Austin and Lincoln!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for the wonderful update - and you have NO need to apologize. We know you're a little busy giving out love to your doggie. 

I'm really happy she's home - she will sleep much better with you and her blanket, and that will only speed up her recovery. 

I hope you've given her a kiss for every single one of us! I think we're all ready to adopt you both. :smooch:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear Tessa is home with you and beginning to feel a bit better. You are doing such a great job taking care of her....


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

No problem on the late part - we understand Tessa and school come first and second...then us. So glad she is home!!!


----------



## elainewlt (Oct 3, 2010)

Cooper and I wish Tessa all the best! Tessa will definitely get better cause she knows you're giving her all the love she needs


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so happy to hear tessa is doing better and is home. keep up the good work with your furbaby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

*WELCOME HOME, TESSA!!!*

So glad that Tessa is home with you! Keep us posted, as you can!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear that Tessa is so doing well. I hope you're feeling better this morning and are able to get some rest now.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--heart::--heart::--heart:WELCOME HOME TESSA!!!!!!:--heart::--heart::--heart:Love & Kisses from all your new friends here!!!!! Wonderful news...


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Yay! I'm so excited that Tessa is back home with you. I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad that Tessa is home with you!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

So happy to read that Tessa is home. She will rest easier at home and will return to her normal self faster then you might imagine now that she is home. Take care of yourself. Bless you both.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So happy that Tessa is home. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

So happy she's home with you!!
Hugs and kisses to both


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear Tessa's home now! I wish her a speedy recovery, and I bet she feels a million times better already.  Keep the updates coming when you can.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome home Tessa! I hope that you give your human super licks every day for the next year - she deserves them! xxxxxxxx looking forward to another update.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad Tessa is home with you. It's good that she's being quiet, she needs to rest to heal. You have a beautiful dog.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope you had fun skipping school and nursing Tessa back to good health today. Update when you can.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, just wow. I just read the whole thread, what a fabulous group effort. And big ups to you Laura for stepping in, great job.

I'm so glad it turned out OK. It was like reading a novel, but I admit, I skipped to the end when she was going to have surgery.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

So glad Tessa is doing well! I can so imagine her with a toy in her mouth and her blankie. Sounds just like my two goldens. Much love and good wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so glad Tessa is home with you. I'm praying for a fast recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Praying for a speedy recovery for Tessa!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Tessa's doing good. Still not a "normal" meal for her, but she's eating ok right now. Today during are day home, I manged to get her outside and we took a short walk to the park (1 min walk down the road) and came back. I thought it might be nice for her to jsut get out and do something. Then we came back and both had a nap. But all in all she's still doing good.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

That's fabulous to hear!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's wonderful news! I'm sure she loved getting out with you. Thank you for coming to give us an update. What did the vet tell you in terms of when she'd be ready to eat normally again?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thats good news! Each day she should feel a little better. Shes ciming along nicely, dont you think?! I'm sending a long distance gentle hug, and a little head rub for Tessa. And a big Mom hug for you!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you two had a peaceful and restful day.
Big hugs to you both.

It sounds like Tessa is doing well for a girl who just had a big surgery. I'll keep up the good thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that you got to have your day at home with Tessa and to enjoy the short walk with her. You have both earned that and much more. It sounds like she is on the mend now and you will have many more happy years together.

My hat is off to you for grace, courage, persistence and dogged determination (pun intended) in fighting for Tessa. You are quite an amazing young woman.

Wishing you joy,
Lucy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Slow and steady sounds good for her recovery. Glad you are taking naps together, that is best to make both of you feel better. Give her a big kiss from us.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats great news! thanks for the update.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning, Hope you and Tessa had a restful night. It sounds like she's doing very well. Like Carol said, slow and steady progress is good progress.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

So glad to hear that Tessa is continuing to improve-that was a big surgery so it will take some time. 

Give her big hugs and kisses from me, and update when you can!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sooo glad Tessa's coming along, slow and steady, good job, thanks for the update......she will be back to herself in no time......Hugs from us all.....:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear she's coming along in her recovery. I bet she liked being outside for some of that fresh air. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I bet Tessa enjoyed her short walk. Glad to hear she's feeling better.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Tessa...did she stay home alone today. How is she doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

Just checking in on Tessa and you.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Just checking in on Tessa and Ash.... Thinking of you both frequently through out the days, and sending nothing but positive thoughts


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you and Tessa are enjoying some good quality time healing and chilling.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Ash, I'm so glad Tessa is doing so well.
That girl, and YOU, have definitely found a place in alot of people's hearts!!!
Keep us updated.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

timberwolf said:


> Ash, I'm so glad Tessa is doing so well.
> That girl, and YOU, have definitely found a place in alot of people's hearts!!!
> Keep us updated.


I second that, on all points.

Lucy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how all is going with you and sweet Tessa:wavey:....it's the weekend, no school  and more time with Tessa :.....I know you are taking great care of her.....hope to hear from you soon..


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

That is fab news. Pics please!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Tessa doing pretty good. Moving around a lot more. Almost to what she would normally eat. Sheès been home alone for 2 day by herself with are nieghbhor coming to check on her ever other hour. Smokey (are cat) has been liking the extra attention he's getting from Tess. They have always gotten along well and he like's to play with her ears and kiss her face and because she's been quieter heès able to do it more.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Ash:

Thanks for the great update on Tessa!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update ... sounds like Tessa is going to be fine you must make a great nurse.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad you and Tessa are doing well. I'm glad Smokey is playing nurse too.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of love, fun and sunshine.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. And great that Smokey is getting to play nurse to her too. My cat Samantha does that to my dogs too and they just lay there with a look of "EWW a cat is licking me" but dont do anything about it. Have a good weekend and spoil her rotten, you and her deserve it.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

So glad to hear this, Ash. The day you posted your first report I was about to be away for a few days; I've been thinking about you and Tessa. May this be the last time of any illness for her and may you have each other for many, many more years!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Tessa's making progress. How are YOU?*



tessalover said:


> Hey everyone,
> Tessa doing pretty good. Moving around a lot more. Almost to what she would normally eat. Sheès been home alone for 2 day by herself with are nieghbhor coming to check on her ever other hour. Smokey (are cat) has been liking the extra attention he's getting from Tess. They have always gotten along well and he like's to play with her ears and kiss her face and because she's been quieter heès able to do it more.


Sounds like Tessa is making excellent progress, especially considering how sick she was. I'm so glad you have a neighbor who comes to check on her when you and your family have to be away. 

How are YOU, Ash? Tessa's illness was exhausting for you and you pushed yourself very hard to care for her. Is your life getting back to normal?

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

So glad that Tessa is doing well. That is such wonderful news!! Such a relief for you.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah for Tessa. Our cat Leo also likes to groom Selli and took good care of her when she came back from her pyo spay.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

So good to hear that Tessa is home and doing well


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

Just checking in on you and Tessa!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd like an update too whenever you have a chance.

I'm hoping and praying you two are having a great time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

Just checking in on you and Tessa!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very Sad News*

Very Sad News..Tessa is at the Rainbow Bridge.
We love you Tessa and Ash!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/86805-sad-news.html


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen, thank you for posting the link to the new thread. I had missed it, and it is better to know even though the news is sad.

Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Another Golden for Tessalover*

Another lucky Golden may have a place in TessaLover's heart: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...49-looking-breeder-new-brunswick-maine-7.html


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Randomly was reading through this today... 
Still hard to believe she's gone some days... She would be 10 this year... 
Sade is thriving. Almost 3 now...

Miss you Tessa!!


----------

